# What's your  most controversial, non-political opinion?



## Steve

This thread is intended to be light hearted and not serious, and definitely not political or coronavirus related.  My friends and I had a pretty good time with this on Facebook, and I thought you guys might enjoy it, too.  

The point of the thread is to share your most unpopular, controversial opinion, and be ready to defend it, if needed.  Of course, nothing political, and nothing that violates the code of conduct on the forum.

I'll start with something I've kept inside for a really long time, but it's time to say it:  Soccer isn't really a sport.  It's a way for uncoordinated kids to get some exercise, and a little sunshine.


----------



## Buka

Oh, this is going to be fun! Lemme' think on dis.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

I think mushrooms are the worst food ever. Some part of my mind, I have no idea why, considers them actively evil. I will not eat anything that has mushrooms in it, in the past I would not kiss my fiancee if she had eaten a mushroom since the last time she brushed her teeth, and I stopped talking to someone for 3 months for throwing a mushroom at me.


----------



## Buka

I believe that all striking Arts are fifty percent window dressing. Mine included. Heck, especially mine.


----------



## Steve

kempodisciple said:


> I think mushrooms are the worst food ever. Some part of my mind, I have no idea why, considers them actively evil. I will not eat anything that has mushrooms in it, in the past I would not kiss my fiancee if she had eaten a mushroom since the last time she brushed her teeth, and I stopped talking to someone for 3 months for throwing a mushroom at me.


Wow.  That goes beyond your run of the mill dislike of a particular food.  I love mushrooms myself.  

I imagine you saying to your fiancee, "Hey, could you smoke this cigar to get rid of the mushroom smell on your breath?"


----------



## Steve

Buka said:


> I believe that all striking Arts are fifty percent window dressing. Mine included. Heck, especially mine.


I would say "them's fighting words" but chances are we'd get into a debate about whether anyone can actually fight.


----------



## Buka

Steve said:


> I would say "them's fighting words" but chances are we'd get into a debate about whether anyone can actually fight.



Sometime after this pandemic thing is over I think we should all meet up in a central location and just beat the Bejesus out of each other...and then party like the animals we are. I think it should be on Maui....because, you know, it's central.

And I have avocados!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Steve said:


> Wow.  That goes beyond your run of the mill dislike of a particular food.  I love mushrooms myself.
> 
> I imagine you saying to your fiancee, "Hey, could you smoke this cigar to get rid of the mushroom smell on your breath?"


I've done that with alcohol. She's not a cigar smoker. 

And yeah, there are other foods I dislike. But mushrooms take the cake. Must be some repressed childhood memory or something.


----------



## Xue Sheng

In my opinion....

The earth is not flat.....or round...its a cube







and I also believe


----------



## jobo

i seem to have quite a few unpopular opinions

so music

the monkeys were better than the Beatles, not a bit better night and day better





kempodisciple said:


> I've done that with alcohol. She's not a cigar smoker.
> 
> And yeah, there are other foods I dislike. But mushrooms take the cake. Must be some repressed childhood memory or something.


 i have much the same reaction to baked beans, its not the beans, i like beans its the sauce

i have spent a big chunk of my life saying to people who sell English breakfast NO BEANS, then when they are incapable of following a simple instruction, say i said no beans, at which point they scrape the beans off, leaving my bacon eggs and mushroom covered in bean juice and think im complely unreasonable when i insist on a fresh bean source free breakfast


----------



## ShortBridge

I have similar issues with beans, right down to the scraping off or telling to "just eat around them". No.

Here's one: is it time to allow professional athletes to dope? They would need to disclose and work with a doctor and there would need to be limits related to their biology...like hematocrit levels that disqualified them.


----------



## Steve

jobo said:


> i seem to have quite a few unpopular opinions
> 
> so music
> 
> the monkeys were better than the Beatles, not a bit better night and day better


Come on.  The Monkeys weren't even musicians.  That's like saying Bjorn Borg is the best squash player ever. 


> i have much the same reaction to baked beans, its not the beans, i like beans its the sauce
> 
> i have spent a big chunk of my life saying to people who sell English breakfast NO BEANS, then when they are incapable of following a simple instruction, say i said no beans, at which point they scrape the beans off, leaving my bacon eggs and mushroom covered in bean juice and think im complely unreasonable when i insist on a fresh bean source free breakfast


I thought an English breakfast was a touristy thing and not something you guys actually eat.


----------



## Steve

ShortBridge said:


> I have similar issues with beans, right down to the scraping off or telling to "just eat around them". No.
> 
> Here's one: is it time to allow professional athletes to dope? They would need to disclose and work with a doctor and there would need to be limits related to their biology...like hematocrit levels that disqualified them.


That's a good one.  I say, if we do that, we may as well get rid of OSHA altogether, go back to the good old days where kids get stuck in the chimneys and like it!


----------



## jobo

Steve said:


> Come on.  The Monkeys weren't even musicians.  That's like saying Bjorn Borg is the best squash player ever. I thought an English breakfast was a touristy thing and not something you guys actually eat.


thats why they were better, they had top quality session musicians and professional song writers, much like Elvis, who also wasnt a '' musician''

it is fair to say that the more acid the Beatles took the better they got, but thats outside influence, its like doping in sport, it just makes you a cheat

no at least some of us eat an English breakfast though its called a '' fry up'' round here we have ''breakfast on a barm''. which is the whole breakfast on a huge bread roll, to go,


----------



## Skpotamus

I think most martial arts are garbage money grabs invented a LOT more recently than most people want to admit and weren’t intended to be used for fighting, but instead for exercise.  



Avocados are tasteless.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

ShortBridge said:


> Here's one: is it time to allow professional athletes to dope? They would need to disclose and work with a doctor and there would need to be limits related to their biology...like hematocrit levels that disqualified them.


I've had that thought before. It normally comes after some scandal, in the guise of "they're all doing it anyway, might as well make it legal so they can do it safely". Then I realize that if literally every athlete had to do it (which is what would happen), it would become even more prevalent in high school/college/middle school, and that's not something that I want to happen.


----------



## Xue Sheng

The Illuminati and other so-called secret societies said to control the world are simply a myth....at least that is what the Masons/Knights of Templar tell me


----------



## jobo

kempodisciple said:


> I've had that thought before. It normally comes after some scandal, in the guise of "they're all doing it anyway, might as well make it legal so they can do it safely". Then I realize that if literally every athlete had to do it (which is what would happen), it would become even more prevalent in high school/college/middle school, and that's not something that I want to happen.


 it would be wrong to say they are all doing it anyway, because its reasonably clear the unsuccessful ones are not however detection science lags the doping science, so its impossible to police

building your '' fitness 'at middle school, long before your subject to testing gives an enormous boost to your changes of making the pro, if anyone has such intent is would be beyond stupid not to, particularly as your chances decrease even more if you refrain and others do not,


----------



## Steve

Skpotamus said:


> I think most martial arts are garbage money grabs invented a LOT more recently than most people want to admit and weren’t intended to be used for fighting, but instead for exercise.


Billy Blanks says, "Thank you, and you're welcome."   (Just kidding @Buka!)


> Avocados are tasteless.


That's just a fact.  It's like eating congealed boogers.


----------



## ShortBridge

Steve said:


> That's a good one.  I say, if we do that, we may as well get rid of OSHA altogether, go back to the good old days where kids get stuck in the chimneys and like it!





kempodisciple said:


> I've had that thought before. It normally comes after some scandal, in the guise of "they're all doing it anyway, might as well make it legal so they can do it safely". Then I realize that if literally every athlete had to do it (which is what would happen), it would become even more prevalent in high school/college/middle school, and that's not something that I want to happen.



I am not advocating for athletes all becoming medical super-humans like the Russian dude in Rocky IV. Here's my thinking:

"Normal" ranges for things like hematocrit, iron levels, testostorone are really large and there is a huge difference from being in the bottom of the "normal" range and near the top of the "normal" range. Both are considered safe. When people drop below those normal levels by a standard deviation, drug therapies are employed to bring them back into the normal range. I experienced this myself, but the second I was in the normal range, of course, they stopped. I felt so much better that I can only imagine what it might be like to be in the high end of the normal range. When you go above normal, it becomes unsafe and people sometimes die or experience other health issues. 

I could go to an anti-aging clinic now and a medical doctor would augment my testosterone and monitor it into safe-normal ranges. 

There is legitimate medical practice around this. The problem is people scoring drugs from their team mates and self administering without any bloodwork. 

Professional sports have gotten way more difficult in terms of # of games played, length of seasons and intensity of things like bike racing over an extended month. 

A former minor league baseball player told me that they used lighter bats at the end of the season than at the beginning because they couldn't swing them anymore. During the baseball steroids era I wasn't surprised by the home run hitters who were obviously juiced, but by the pitchers and 2nd basemen who said "it's not about being bigger, it's about recovering from injury faster. I couldn't play a full season without this."

So, what if: There were medical protocols for sports medicine that responsibly and safely included tuning of these aspects of athletics blood chemistry. Doctors and athletes had to disclose what they were doing and lab work was mandatory to ensure that the athlete was staying within normal limits. If you go above normal limits, you are suspended and not re-instated until your lab work comes back normal. If you continually go above, then your treatment protocol is no longer approved.  If anyone gets caught doing anything that isn't part of an approved, registered, professionally administered protocol they are barred from the sport for life. We give you a way to do it above board, that covers all of the legitimate excuses and levels the playing field with people who's body naturally produces higher levels of those things. Anything else is cheating and dangerous and you can't play anymore, no second chances.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

jobo said:


> it would be wrong to say they are all doing it anyway, because its reasonably clear the unsuccessful ones are not however detection science lags the doping science, so its impossible to police
> 
> building your '' fitness 'at middle school, long before your subject to testing gives an enormous boost to your changes of making the pro, if anyone has such intent is would be beyond stupid not to, particularly as your chances decrease even more if you refrain and others do not,


The first part, the "everyone's doing it anyway" mentality, isn't fully what i think, I genuinely don't know. But that thought goes through my head when another scandal arises.


----------



## Buka

Skpotamus said:


> I think most martial arts are garbage money grabs invented a LOT more recently than most people want to admit and weren’t intended to be used for fighting, but instead for exercise.
> 
> 
> 
> Avocados are tasteless.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



There are 200 varieties of avocados grown here, seven of them in my back yard. Unfortunately, due to the winters, they don't grow where you are. You might have never had a fresh one.

They're actually rather tasty. But also an acquired taste.


----------



## Buka

Xue Sheng said:


> In my opinion....
> 
> The earth is not flat.....or round...its a cube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I also believe


Bizarro world, nice.

As for the dinosaurs, you are correct. Only us cigar smoking dinosaurs are still around. Makes for ample parking, though.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

I’ll share what I put on your Facebook post: I’m not impressed by t music of either The Beatles or The Rolling Stones.


----------



## ShortBridge

Miles Davis somewhere around my 5th favorite jazz trumpet player. Just sayin'


----------



## Skpotamus

Buka said:


> There are 200 varieties of avocados grown here, seven of them in my back yard. Unfortunately, due to the winters, they don't grow where you are. You might have never had a fresh one.
> 
> They're actually rather tasty. But also an acquired taste.



Next UnPopular opinion:
“acquired taste” is another term for something that is terrible, but popular so people pretend to like it.  [emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

My unpopular opinion:

- If your punch can knock down your opponent, you don't care about whether your punch is "internal" punch, or external punch.

- If you can use waist/hip rotation to take your opponent down, you don't care about whether your Dantian is rotate at that moment or not.


----------



## Steve

The Lord of the rings and Hobbit trilogies weren't very good and aren't aging well.


----------



## Tames D

Pete Rose should be in the Hall of Fame.


----------



## dvcochran

Tames D said:


> Pete Rose should be in the Hall of Fame.


I have never been a huge baseball fan but I do know enough to understand that Rose was an exceptional player, certainly HOF caliber. That said, what he did is Not offset by being a great athlete. 
It would set a precedent that does not need to be injected into the sports community at large. I think it could be a watershed event. 
As sad as Rose not being in the hall of fame is, it should never happen. IMHO


----------



## ShortBridge

It's pretty hard to bait me into arguments about Martial Arts, but don't start messing with the game of baseball.

1919 is all I have to say about why Pete Rose (who was my favorite player as a boy) can never be in the baseball Hall of Fame. It is unfortunate, but he crossed the one bright line that can't be crossed in baseball.


----------



## elder999

The photon has mass


----------



## jobo

ooh physics,

full batteries are heavier than empty ones, even through what they are '' full of'' are mass-less particles


----------



## Steve

Tames D said:


> Pete Rose should be in the Hall of Fame.


Without a doubt.... or conversely  there are a whole lot of folks in the HoF who shouldn't be there.


----------



## Steve

dvcochran said:


> I have never been a huge baseball fan but I do know enough to understand that Rose was an exceptional player, certainly HOF caliber. That said, what he did is Not offset by being a great athlete.
> It would set a precedent that does not need to be injected into the sports community at large. I think it could be a watershed event.
> As sad as Rose not being in the hall of fame is, it should never happen. IMHO


*cough*Houston Astros*cough*


----------



## elder999

jobo said:


> ooh physics,
> 
> full batteries are heavier than empty ones, even through what they are '' full of'' are mass-less particles



Unless by "empty," you mean a lead-acid battery with no acid in it, this is simply incorrect. 

The mass of an electron is 9.10938356 × 10 −31 kg.

"Full" batteries weigh just as much as "empty" ones, if by "full" and "empty" you are referring to charge.


----------



## elder999

The Sphinx at Giza is 14000 years old.


----------



## elder999

The moon is an artificial construct.


----------



## jobo

jobo said:


> ooh physics,
> 
> full batteries are heavier than empty ones, even through what they are '' full of'' are mass-less particles


im not sure the people marking this post '' disagree actually understand the game ?

it is however also true, which makes disagreeing even stranger


----------



## jobo

elder999 said:


> Unless by "empty," you mean a lead-acid battery with no acid in it, this is simply incorrect.
> 
> The mass of an electron is 9.10938356 × 10 −31 kg.
> 
> "Full" batteries weigh just as much as "empty" ones, if by "full" and "empty" you are referring to charge.


is google down ? i mean why commit yourself, when you could check

here let me help

are full bateries heavier - Google Search


----------



## Steve

ShortBridge said:


> It's pretty hard to bait me into arguments about Martial Arts, but don't start messing with the game of baseball.
> 
> 1919 is all I have to say about why Pete Rose (who was my favorite player as a boy) can never be in the baseball Hall of Fame. It is unfortunate, but he crossed the one bright line that can't be crossed in baseball.


They threw the game and bet against themselves.  Pete Rose only ever bet on the Reds to win.  A nuanced, but critical, difference.  In my opinion.


----------



## Steve

Tom Hanks is a good guy, but he's not a great actor, and most of his movies are good in spite of him, not because of him.


----------



## jobo

Steve said:


> Tom Hanks is a good guy, but he's not a great actor, and most of his movies are good in spite of him, not because of him.


 i have a particular dislike of tom hanks as an actor, il see your claim and raise you a '' most of his movies are bad because he is in them..''


----------



## elder999

jobo said:


> is google down ? i mean why commit yourself, when you could check
> 
> here let me help
> 
> are full bateries heavier - Google Search



I suppose Google and Quora ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 ) beat a PhD. in physics......


----------



## ShortBridge

Steve said:


> *cough*Houston Astros*cough*



False equivalency. The Astros and people violating drug policy should all be accountable for their actions, but none of that has anything to do with Pete Rose.



Steve said:


> They threw the game and bet against themselves.  Pete Rose only ever bet on the Reds to win.  A nuanced, but critical, difference.  In my opinion.



Gambling is black market, there is no transparency. Pete Rose originally said he didn't bet on sports, then that he bet on sports, but not baseball (still against the rules), then that he bet on baseball, but not games that he was involved in, then games that he was involved in, but never against his team.

The rule is that players and coaches can not participate in para-mutual betting and it's a good rule that he he chose to violate. It's not audit-able and he's burned his credibility to the ground on this subject, so he was banned from baseball for life. Broke my heart, broke my dad's heart. I have no sympathy for him. He is not in any way a victim. There's not "everybody does it anyway" on this topic and one of the reasons is because an harsh example is made of the very few people who decided that they were going to do it anyway.


----------



## Buka

Shoeless Joe Jackson -

In that Blacksox scandal, Joe Jackson's hit 12 base hits, which set a World Series record that was not broken until 1964. He also led both teams with a .375 batting average. He committed no errors, and threw out a runner at the plate.

Some news accounts quoted Jackson, during Grand Jury testimony on September 28, 1920, admitting that he agreed to participate in the fix - _but there is no such testimony_ that appears in the actual stenographic record of Jackson's Grand Jury appearance. He steadfastly maintained his innocence until his death.

Furthermore, he was given a life time ban. That's fine, he served it, he's dead. He should be in the HOF.


----------



## Buka

elder999 said:


> I suppose Google and Quora (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) beat a PhD. in physics......



In the world of touche', that there should be the money shot.

Although a forum recreation of the bar scene in Good Will Hunting might be rather entertaining.


----------



## Steve

ShortBridge said:


> False equivalency. The Astros and people violating drug policy should all be accountable for their actions, but none of that has anything to do with Pete Rose.
> 
> 
> 
> Gambling is black market, there is no transparency. Pete Rose originally said he didn't bet on sports, then that he bet on sports, but not baseball (still against the rules), then that he bet on baseball, but not games that he was involved in, then games that he was involved in, but never against his team.
> 
> The rule is that players and coaches can not participate in para-mutual betting and it's a good rule that he he chose to violate. It's not audit-able and he's burned his credibility to the ground on this subject, so he was banned from baseball for life. Broke my heart, broke my dad's heart. I have no sympathy for him. He is not in any way a victim. There's not "everybody does it anyway on this topic and one of the reasons is because an harsh example is made of the very few people who decided that they were going to do it anyway.


While the Astros didn't engage in betting like the black sox or Pete Rose, the entire franchise was literally caught stealing signs.  I'm not aware of any of them being banned for life.  To be clear, I'm not suggesting Pete Rose be exonerated.  I'm suggesting that his punishment is disproportionate to his crime.  Or as Kramer said:







Buka said:


> Shoeless Joe Jackson -
> 
> In that Blacksox scandal, Joe Jackson's hit 12 base hits, which set a World Series record that was not broken until 1964. He also led both teams with a .375 batting average. He committed no errors, and threw out a runner at the plate.
> 
> Some news accounts quoted Jackson, during Grand Jury testimony on September 28, 1920, admitting that he agreed to participate in the fix - _but there is no such testimony_ that appears in the actual stenographic record of Jackson's Grand Jury appearance. He steadfastly maintained his innocence until his death.
> 
> Furthermore, he was given a life time ban. That's fine, he served it, he's dead. He should be in the HOF.


Someone's been watching Field of Dreams!


----------



## Steve

Buka said:


> In the world of touche', that there should be the money shot.
> 
> Although a forum recreation of the bar scene in Good Will Hunting might be rather entertaining.


Do you like apples?


----------



## ShortBridge

Steve said:


> While the Astros didn't engage in betting like the black sox or Pete Rose, the entire franchise was literally caught stealing signs.  I'm not aware of any of them being banned for life.  To be clear, I'm not suggesting Pete Rose be exonerated.  I'm suggesting that his punishment is disproportionate to his crime.  Or as Kramer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone's been watching Field of Dreams!



I never defended the Astros. It just has nothing to do with Pete Rose.

I hate cheaters: Astros, Patriots, Barry Bonds and Mark McGuire...

I'm not defending any of them, but the question was about Pete Rose.

To suggest that because the Astros used cameras to steal signs in 2018 that Pete Rose's lifetime ban from baseball for betting and covering it up should be lifted makes zero sense.

If you want to debate whether the Astros should be dealt with more severely, I'll take your side.

The integrity of the game...any game...is essential.


----------



## ShortBridge

Buka said:


> Shoeless Joe Jackson -
> 
> ...
> 
> Furthermore, he was given a life time ban. That's fine, he served it, he's dead. He should be in the HOF.



If they want to put a Pete Rose exibit in the hall after he is dead that details his career, stats and scandel, then I won't say a word about it. But dude ain't dead, he's never told the truth, never shown remorse and had only argued to get his punishment lifted. I'm confused by how much support he has found, especially outside of Cincinnati.


----------



## Buka

Steve said:


> While the Astros didn't engage in betting like the black sox or Pete Rose, the entire franchise was literally caught stealing signs.  I'm not aware of any of them being banned for life.  To be clear, I'm not suggesting Pete Rose be exonerated.  I'm suggesting that his punishment is disproportionate to his crime.  Or as Kramer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone's been watching Field of Dreams!



I love that film. I was thinking bout it last night while I was watching The Natural. I like baseball movies a whole lot more than I like baseball.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Coffee is disgusting.


----------



## Buka

I have absolutely nothing good to say about Pete Rose. Just an A-hole.


----------



## jobo

elder999 said:


> I suppose Google and Quora (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) beat a PhD. in physics......


well it clearly beats yours, your not seriously suggesting you have such after such a grievous error ? id be asking for my money back if i were you

 the top link was from tesla who know a little bit about batteries, god i bet they have a phd or two between them


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

jobo said:


> im not sure the people marking this post '' disagree actually understand the game ?
> 
> it is however also true, which makes disagreeing even stranger


I'm finding it funny. I feel like the disagree button should be removed for this thread


----------



## Steve

I just read through the thread asking the age old question, "Why do Japanese Arts use the Japanese language?"  Wow, what a s&#%show.  But it reminded me of an unpopular opinion I have:  

When a non-Japanese speaker uses a Japanese term in English, they are not speaking Japanese.  They are speaking English, and using a borrowed word.  And in very short order, often within just a few years, the English word will become distinct from the root word, even if they are the same.  E.g., sushi.


----------



## Steve

ShortBridge said:


> If you want to debate whether the Astros should be dealt with more severely, I'll take your side.
> 
> The integrity of the game...any game...is essential.


First, I want to clarify that this is intended to be lighthearted, so while I'm arguing a position, I'm sincerely not trying to poke any sensitive spots!

Now, regarding the Astros, I guess my position is that they should be dealt with more severely, given that Rose and others have been dealt with more severely.  OR, we should go back and reconsider the overzealous, heavy handed punishments doled to Rose and Barefoot Jim Johnson... or whatever his name was.


----------



## Steve

Dirty Dog said:


> Coffee is disgusting.


You shut your damn, dirty mouth! 

Ahem.  I mean, I respectfully disagree, but opinions vary.


----------



## Steve

Buka said:


> I have absolutely nothing good to say about Pete Rose. Just an A-hole.


He reminds me of my brother.  

...

...

...

Also an a-hole.


----------



## Steve

kempodisciple said:


> I'm finding it funny. I feel like the disagree button should be removed for this thread


That's right.  I used the "disagree" button on your post.  Come at me, internet.


----------



## Steve

Buka said:


> I love that film. I was thinking bout it last night while I was watching The Natural. I like baseball movies a whole lot more than I like baseball.


I don't know about other's on this forum, but I think you're one of the few who enjoys movies as much as I do.

The Natural is a fantastic movie, but even when i saw it as a new release, I thought, "How old is Robert Redford supposed to be?"


----------



## drop bear

MMA is what krav maga should have been.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

Steve said:


> "Why do Japanese Arts use the Japanese language?"


I have always use the term "Chinese wrestling" and not "Shuai Chiao (or Shuai Jiao)". IMO, if I can just save 1 person 10 seconds time to Goggle the Chinese term, I'm doing the right thing for myself.

To use both at the same time may be a valid solution.

*1.  踢(Ti) - Sweep, 
2.  撮(Cuo) - Scooping kick,
3.  粘(Zhan) - Sticking kick,
4.  彈(Tan) - Spring,
...*


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Steve said:


> That's right.  I used the "disagree" button on your post.  Come at me, internet.


I see your disagree, and raise you an agree. Fight with love, baby!


----------



## Steve

kempodisciple said:


> I see your disagree, and raise you an agree. Fight with love, baby!


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

The main spirit of the 6 harmony preying mantis system is "I won't pick up a fight. I also won't avoid a fight".

For someone who believes in SD, the 2nd part may not fit him.

When my son had his 1st fight in his junior high, I was so happy that day. I finally knew my son is not a nerd after that day. I told him that I had my 1st fight when I was in my 1st grade.


----------



## elder999

jobo said:


> well it clearly beats yours, your not seriously suggesting you have such after such a grievous error ? id be asking for my money back if i were you
> 
> the top link was from tesla who know a little bit about batteries, god i bet they have a phd or two between them



Yes, from Stanford, years ago. The top link from Tesla 's _discussion forum_ also says that empty batteries weigh the same as full ones-especially true with lithium-ion batteries-the error lies in believing that a charge "adds" electrons, when, in fact, it just moves the ones that have been there all along. A battery in use moves electrons from cathode to anode, a charge on a discharged one moves them back. The math in the first post is simply incorrect. 

Lead acid batteries, like in your car, can lose mass from off-gassing and electrolyte changes, as I said earlier, but a healthy discharged battery essentially weighs the same as a charged one.




Dirty Dog said:


> Coffee is disgusting.



There are two kinds of people. Those who drink coffee, and those who are not to be trusted.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Kung Fu Wang said:


> The main spirit of the 6 harmony preying mantis system is "I won't pick up a fight. I also won't avoid a fight".
> 
> For someone who believes in SD, the 2nd part may not fit him.
> 
> When my son had his 1st fight in his junior high, I was so happy that day. I finally knew my son is not a nerd after that day. I told him that I had my 1st fight when I was in my 1st grade.


I had plenty of fights in high school, junior high and elementary school. Technically primary school too, but I don't think i could do enough damage to count that. I'm also a gigantic nerd. The two are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## ShortBridge

Steve said:


> First, I want to clarify that this is intended to be lighthearted, so while I'm arguing a position, I'm sincerely not trying to poke any sensitive spots!
> 
> Now, regarding the Astros, I guess my position is that they should be dealt with more severely, given that Rose and others have been dealt with more severely.  OR, we should go back and reconsider the overzealous, heavy handed punishments doled to Rose and Barefoot Jim Johnson... or whatever his name was.



Hey, if you don't want to get me upset, stick to less serious topics, like religion or my mother, but avoid the great game of baseball!

I would not shed a tear if they came down harder on the Astros. They deserve it, but I see it as totally different and I still call "false equivalency" on "The Astros stole signs, so let Pete Rose into the HOF".

Sign steeling is part of the game. It's usually done by a base coach or a teammate on 2nd base, but it is definitely part of the game and there is no rule against it. I know people who played in college who had fans in centerfield with binoculars who would stand up for breaking balls and sit down for fastballs. A former minor league player told me there was a light on the scoreboard in centerfield that tipped them off. The former is pushing the rules and the later is a clear violation. What the Astros did is way over the line and should not be excused. A clear violation of the rules that compromised the integrity of the outcome of at least one season. You're not alone in thinking that they got off easy. They likely weren't the only team, but they were the one that got caught.

MLB should crack down hard and make it clear that it will not be tolerated, but they should also probably clarify exactly where they want that line drawn and crack down on all of it.

The line for people being involved in sports betting was drawn in 1919 and Pete Rose was fully aware of it. It's not a slippery slope and everyone isn't doing it. There are a lot of vices that wouldn't have gotten him a lifetime ban. In baseball, this one is sacred. He knew better. He did the crime, he's doing the time.

Like I said, it broke my heart. I loved him as a kid.


----------



## jobo

elder999 said:


> Yes, from Stanford, years ago. The top link from Tesla 's _discussion forum_ also says that empty batteries weigh the same as full ones-especially true with lithium-ion batteries-the error lies in believing that a charge "adds" electrons, when, in fact, it just moves the ones that have been there all along. A battery in use moves electrons from cathode to anode, a charge on a discharged one moves them back. The math in the first post is simply incorrect.
> 
> Lead acid batteries, like in your car, can lose mass from off-gassing and electrolyte changes, as I said earlier, but a healthy discharged battery essentially weighs the same as a charged one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are two kinds of people. Those who drink coffee, and those who are not to be trusted.


 no your error is in failing to recognise that adding energy adds mass, it has nothing to do with the weight of the electrons, . the same is true of compressing a spring, which then also weighs more

i


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

kempodisciple said:


> I had plenty of fights in high school, junior high and elementary school. Technically primary school too, but I don't think i could do enough damage to count that. I'm also a gigantic nerd. The two are not mutually exclusive.


Stand on your feet, face the problem, and not back up are important to be successful in the future.


----------



## elder999

jobo said:


> no your error is in failing to recognise that adding energy adds mass, it has nothing to do with the weight of the electrons, . the same is true of compressing a spring, which then also weighs more




Hello from a lurker


----------



## jobo

elder999 said:


>


the fact you have descend in to discussion by meme raises further doubt on the academic success you achieved

f you really want to pursue this il find a video lecture, i watched from esteemed astro physicist  and associate professor matt o'dowd, he uses the hubble telescope and drops in a cern for a coffee, im betting you do neither ?


----------



## elder999

jobo said:


> the fact you have descend in to discussion by meme raises further doubt on the academic success you achieved
> 
> f you really want to pursue this il find a video lecture, i watched from esteemed astro physicist  and associate professor matt o'dowd, he uses the hubble telescope and drops in a cern for a coffee, im betting you do neither ?



Actually went to accelerator school at CERN. 
I'm done here.


----------



## Steve

jobo said:


> no your error is in failing to recognise that adding energy adds mass, it has nothing to do with the weight of the electrons, . the same is true of compressing a spring, which then also weighs more
> 
> i


You fell victim to one of the classic blunders, the most famous of which is to never get involved in a land war in Asia.  But only slightly less well known is, never fail to recognize that adding energy adds mass... when death is on the line!


----------



## jobo

elder999 said:


> Actually went to accelerator school at CERN.
> I'm done here.


yea course you are, if you didn't dig the hole so deep ???

the only accelerator school you've been to was your driving lessons


----------



## elder999

The "lost continent of Atlantis" is actually Antarctica


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Stand on your feet, face the problem, and not back up are important to be successful in the future.


Agreed. But that has nothing to do with being/not being a nerd.


----------



## elder999

Thomas Edison made a radio-telephone to talk to the dead......
.....and it worked.


----------



## elder999

Italian wines are superior to those of France or California.


----------



## elder999

Pineapple has no place whatsoever on pizza.
Likewise, ketchup on hot dogs.


----------



## Steve

elder999 said:


> The "lost continent of Atlantis" is actually Antarctica


Nope.  Sorry, you are wrong.  Rob Riggle found Atlantis on episode 2 of his new show:
The Atlantis Case | Rob Riggle: Global Investigator


----------



## Dirty Dog

Squeezing the toothpaste from the middle should be a felony.


----------



## hoshin1600

Yoko Ono was hot,,,,,, evil but hot


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

Before my teacher's teacher GM Zhang Feng-Yan passed away, the last words that he told to my teacher was, "MA is 1 狠 (Hen) - vicious, 2 毒 (Du) - poison, 3 要命 (Yao Ming) - kill. Remember to pass this down to the next generation."


----------



## dvcochran

elder999 said:


> Unless by "empty," you mean a lead-acid battery with no acid in it, this is simply incorrect.
> 
> The mass of an electron is 9.10938356 × 10 −31 kg.
> 
> "Full" batteries weigh just as much as "empty" ones, if by "full" and "empty" you are referring to charge.


I could be wrong but I think the charged state is physically heaver by an infinitesimal amount due to the specific gravity.


----------



## JP3

In both fighter's prime, Muhammad Ali would whip Mike Tyson's butt.  Or, the opposite.

See what I did there? Can't get mad at me, unless you find it confusing I guess.  What are the rules again?


----------



## Buka

This is a thread of all madmen!


----------



## _Simon_

gpseymour said:


> I’ll share what I put on your Facebook post: I’m not impressed by t music of either The Beatles or The Rolling Stones.


Yes! I just never got into The Beatles... I know they were a very big deal for that time, (even though I wasn't around at that time), but I just can't get into them.


----------



## jobo

_Simon_ said:


> Yes! I just never got into The Beatles... I know they were a very big deal for that time, (even though I wasn't around at that time), but I just can't get into them.


very nearly all the music of the time only works properly with lsd, just ask the girl with kaleidoscope eyes


----------



## _Simon_

Dirty Dog said:


> Coffee is disgusting.


Wwwwhoa.... let's not let this thread make us toooo crazy and say things we don't mean and will regret later....

(Ya need to try a good one  )


----------



## _Simon_

I think anchovies....... are AMAZING. Straight outta the jar. Only way to go.


----------



## elder999

dvcochran said:


> I could be wrong but I think the charged state is physically heaver by an infinitesimal amount due to the specific gravity.


No.  The charged state has a higher specific gravity because the electrolyte is denser.
The electrolyte is denser because it has more "stuff" in it.
The discharged state has a lower specific gravity because "stuff" has deposited on the anodes
.


jobo said:


> no your error is in failing to recognise that adding energy adds mass, it has nothing to do with the weight of the electrons, . the same is true of compressing a spring, which then also weighs more
> 
> i



Sigh.

For those following this, I'm going to take it as a teachable moment.

Let us consider, first, the cake. Or banana bread. I made two loaves today. I mixed up a batter, put it into the oven, and added energy to it in the form of heat. Did its mass increase?  Did its weight increaseNo. In fact, odds are good that it decreased, even though it came out quite hot from added energy.

Let us then consider a rock in the sun. At afternoon, the rock is quite hot from having absorbed energy. In fact, here in New Mexico in the summer, you could well fry an egg on the rock, which has had energy added to it. Has its mass increased? Has its weight increased? No. Its volume has likely increased somewhat measurably, due to thermal expansion, but the "amount of stuff" (the engineer's definition of _mass_) has not increased. The potential energy due to distance from the center of the earth (part of the knuckle-dragging engineer's definition of _weight_) has not changed. It weighs the same.

Remember that potential energy, though.

If I take that same rock I was talking about, and put it up on a shelf, say three meters above the ground, I've increased its gravitational potential energy-it has more energy falling 9 meters to the ground than it does falling 5 or 6 cm.

More to the point, take that same rock to 10000 ft above the ground, or to the top of Everest, or to a plane at 35000 ft above ground, and each time its potential energy due to gravity has obviously increased, but its weight will actually (and measurably) decreased due to distance from the center of the earth.

The rock  in Death Valley weighs more, but has less energy than the same rock on Mt. Everest.

Lastly, only way a spring weighs more compressed is by pushing against a scale, which isn't really measuring its "weight." Hold that spring compressed by binding it in some way, and put it on the scale, and the only difference will be the weight of the binding material.

The way a battery works, the flow of electrons is from cathode to anode-from the negatively charged pole that stores electrons to the positively charged one that attracts them-those little bits of "stuff." The flow of electrons is what we call "electricity," and its potential is what we call voltage. When a battery is discharged-zero voltage-it has lost all potential, and the electrons, the "stuff" are on the anode. Almost as though they were rocks that had fallen of a cliff (cathode) to the ground (anode). When we charge a battery, we are not "adding energy," we are pushing the electrons back to the cathode. We are not adding "stuff," in fact, the charged lead-acid battery may weigh _less_, due to lost hydrogen from the electrolyte-which is why we have to periodically add water. By charging the battery, you haven't really added anything-you have recatalyzed the chemical reaction that produces the flow of electrons called electricity.

To sum up: in most cases, there is no difference in weight between a charged battery and a discharged one.


----------



## elder999

JP3 said:


> In both fighter's prime, Muhammad Ali would whip Mike Tyson's butt.  Or, the opposite.
> 
> See what I did there? Can't get mad at me, unless you find it confusing I guess.  What are the rules again?


Mike Tyson had a hard time with tall guys with good jabs, right from the Golden Gloves and Olympic hopes to the end of his career.

Muhammad Ali was the very definition of a tall guy with a a great jab.


----------



## Steve

_Simon_ said:


> Yes! I just never got into The Beatles... I know they were a very big deal for that time, (even though I wasn't around at that time), but I just can't get into them.


The best band to ever come out of Liverpool was the Lightning Seeds.


elder999 said:


> No.  The charged state has a higher specific gravity because the electrolyte is denser.
> The electrolyte is denser because it has more "stuff" in it.
> The discharged state has a lower specific gravity because "stuff" has deposited on the anodes
> .
> 
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> For those following this, I'm going to take it as a teachable moment.
> 
> Let us consider, first, the cake. Or banana bread. I made two loaves today. I mixed up a batter, put it into the oven, and added energy to it in the form of heat. Did its mass increase?  Did its weight increaseNo. In fact, odds are good that it decreased, even though it came out quite hot from added energy.
> 
> Let us then consider a rock in the sun. At afternoon, the rock is quite hot from having absorbed energy. In fact, here in New Mexico in the summer, you could well fry an egg on the rock, which has had energy added to it. Has its mass increased? Has its weight increased? No. Its volume has likely increased somewhat measurably, due to thermal expansion, but the "amount of stuff" (the engineer's definition of _mass_) has not increased. The potential energy due to distance from the center of the earth (the knuckle-dragging engineer's definition of _weight_) has not changed. It weighs the same.
> Remember that potential energy, though.
> If I take that same rock I was talking about, and put it up on a shelf, say three meters above the ground, I've increased its gravitational potential energy-it has more energy falling 9 meters to the ground than it does falling 5 or 6 cm.
> 
> More to the point, take that same rock to 10000 ft above the ground, or to the top of Everest, or to a plane at 35000 ft above ground, and each time its potential energy due to gravity has obviously increased, but its weight will actually (and measurably) decreased due to distance from the center of the earth.
> 
> The rock  in Death Valley weighs more, but has less energy than the same rock on Mt. Everest.
> The only way a spring weighs more compressed is by pushing against a scale, which isn't really measuring its "weight." Hold that spring compressed by binding it in some way, and put it on the scale, and the only difference will be the weight of the binding material.
> 
> The way a battery works, the flow of electrons is from cathode to anode-from the negatively charged pole that stores electrons to the positively charged one that attracts them-those little bits of "stuff." The flow of electrons is what we call "electricity," and its potential is what we call voltage. When a battery is discharged-zero voltage-it has lost all potential, and the electrons, the "stuff" are on the anode. Almost as though they were rocks that had fallen of a cliff (cathode) to the ground (anode). When we charge a battery, we are not "adding energy," we are pushing the electrons back to the cathode. We are not adding "stuff," in fact, the charged lead-acid battery may weigh _less_, due to lost hydrogen from the electrolyte-which is why we have to periodically add water.
> 
> To sum up: in most cases, there is no difference in weight between a charged battery and a discharged one.


----------



## elder999

Dirty Dog said:


> Squeezing the toothpaste from the middle should be a felony.


Punishable by death!!


----------



## Tames D

Well...  MLB did name it the 'Hall of Fame', not the 'Hall of Virtues' . 
And Damit, Pete IS a famous man, and arguably the best player the game has seen. Ban him from baseball AND put him in the Hall.


----------



## ShortBridge

JP3 said:


> In both fighter's prime, Muhammad Ali would whip Mike Tyson's butt.  Or, the opposite.
> 
> ...



His mama called him Clay, I call call him Clay.


----------



## Steve

ShortBridge said:


> His mama called him Clay, I call call him Clay.


I'm pretty sure his mama called him Cassius.


----------



## ShortBridge

If you guys don't know the movie I was quoting, we're gonna have a problem!


----------



## Steve

ShortBridge said:


> If you guys don't know the movie I was quoting, we're gonna have a problem!


They're making a sequel.


----------



## elder999

ShortBridge said:


> If you guys don't know the movie I was quoting, we're gonna have a problem!


The sequel's in the can, I think. I enjoyed that movie, even though Eddie Murphy stole it from Art Buchwald, and you call the man "Ali," because that's what he wanted to be called. Period. Full stop.

(Calling him "Clay" is like calling him "draft dodger." Just wrong.)


----------



## ShortBridge

elder999 said:


> ... and you call the man "Ali," because that's what he wanted to be called. Period. Full stop.
> 
> (Calling him "Clay" is like calling him "draft dodger." Just wrong.)



I agree with you 100%.

...but those barbershop scenes were funny.


----------



## JR 137

ShortBridge said:


> His mama called him Clay, I call call him Clay.


Umm hmm that’s right. He always be Clay to me I don’t give a F what he change his name to.


----------



## Tez3

JR 137 said:


> Umm hmm that’s right. He always be Clay to me I don’t give a F what he change his name to.



Do you call all married women then who changed their names to their husband's by their maiden name? Lots of people change names for lots of reasons, it would be just rude not to call them by whatever name they've chosen for themselves, it's not like his family chose the name 'Clay' for themselves in the first place.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

_Simon_ said:


> Yes! I just never got into The Beatles... I know they were a very big deal for that time, (even though I wasn't around at that time), but I just can't get into them.


There are a few of their songs I like well enough, but nothing more impressive than some of the decent '80's music, really, and some of that came from one-hit wonders.


----------



## Tez3

gpseymour said:


> There are a few of their songs I like well enough, but nothing more impressive than some of the decent '80's music, really, and some of that came from one-hit wonders.



I've always loved classical music . It was what I heard at home and I grew to appreciate and love it. The Beatles however are for people my age a nostalgia thing, a time when we were kids. I don't dislike modern music, I usually like whatever is being played. I have no particular fondness for any music from any particular era nor do I think it's better than 'modern' music, which so many do.


----------



## Steve

John Oliver is evidence that Americans do understand and appreciate sarcasm and irony.


----------



## jobo

elder999 said:


> No.  The charged state has a higher specific gravity because the electrolyte is denser.
> The electrolyte is denser because it has more "stuff" in it.
> The discharged state has a lower specific gravity because "stuff" has deposited on the anodes
> .
> 
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> For those following this, I'm going to take it as a teachable moment.
> 
> Let us consider, first, the cake. Or banana bread. I made two loaves today. I mixed up a batter, put it into the oven, and added energy to it in the form of heat. Did its mass increase?  Did its weight increaseNo. In fact, odds are good that it decreased, even though it came out quite hot from added energy.
> 
> Let us then consider a rock in the sun. At afternoon, the rock is quite hot from having absorbed energy. In fact, here in New Mexico in the summer, you could well fry an egg on the rock, which has had energy added to it. Has its mass increased? Has its weight increased? No. Its volume has likely increased somewhat measurably, due to thermal expansion, but the "amount of stuff" (the engineer's definition of _mass_) has not increased. The potential energy due to distance from the center of the earth (part of the knuckle-dragging engineer's definition of _weight_) has not changed. It weighs the same.
> 
> Remember that potential energy, though.
> 
> If I take that same rock I was talking about, and put it up on a shelf, say three meters above the ground, I've increased its gravitational potential energy-it has more energy falling 9 meters to the ground than it does falling 5 or 6 cm.
> 
> More to the point, take that same rock to 10000 ft above the ground, or to the top of Everest, or to a plane at 35000 ft above ground, and each time its potential energy due to gravity has obviously increased, but its weight will actually (and measurably) decreased due to distance from the center of the earth.
> 
> The rock  in Death Valley weighs more, but has less energy than the same rock on Mt. Everest.
> 
> Lastly, only way a spring weighs more compressed is by pushing against a scale, which isn't really measuring its "weight." Hold that spring compressed by binding it in some way, and put it on the scale, and the only difference will be the weight of the binding material.
> 
> The way a battery works, the flow of electrons is from cathode to anode-from the negatively charged pole that stores electrons to the positively charged one that attracts them-those little bits of "stuff." The flow of electrons is what we call "electricity," and its potential is what we call voltage. When a battery is discharged-zero voltage-it has lost all potential, and the electrons, the "stuff" are on the anode. Almost as though they were rocks that had fallen of a cliff (cathode) to the ground (anode). When we charge a battery, we are not "adding energy," we are pushing the electrons back to the cathode. We are not adding "stuff," in fact, the charged lead-acid battery may weigh _less_, due to lost hydrogen from the electrolyte-which is why we have to periodically add water. By charging the battery, you haven't really added anything-you have recatalyzed the chemical reaction that produces the flow of electrons called electricity.
> 
> To sum up: in most cases, there is no difference in weight between a charged battery and a discharged one.


 sigh indeed

whats becoming obvious is your being dishonest, if your being honest about your qualification your just spewing out waffle to cover up your error or you are misleading about your qualification

i said nothing about potential energy which just means that patronising diatribe just inconvenience million of electrons for no good reason

SO, if we are conducting what could be an interesting and light  chit chat in patronising way

lets take *Einstein's* famous equation, not the field equations, there not nearly as famous e=mc2

the subtext of that is not only is there a proportionality between mass and energy, they are in fact the same physical entity expressed in different units, in this case to avoid knuckle dragging, kinetic energy of the particles in joules and the rest mass of the object in KG


so,,, e=mc2 clearly indicates, even to you, i hope, that if you increase the mass, it gives a higher level for energy ?

if we transpose the formula to

m=e/mc2

then its just as clear if we increase the energy we all so increase the mass

ergo the particles in the charged battery or the compressed spring have greater kinetic energy than the alliterative states and ergo the object has greater mass, a very very small amount more, i admit, but non the less its there

now your not going to admit your error, that much is obvious so il dig out that vid lecture by an esteemed scientist who clearly has a greater knowledge and is better at explaining it than myself, though this may take some time to find


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Tez3 said:


> I've always loved classical music . It was what I heard at home and I grew to appreciate and love it. The Beatles however are for people my age a nostalgia thing, a time when we were kids. I don't dislike modern music, I usually like whatever is being played. I have no particular fondness for any music from any particular era nor do I think it's better than 'modern' music, which so many do.


I get that. There are definitely things from the 70's and 80's that I like only because they were what I listened to back then.


----------



## elder999




----------



## elder999

I think there's no better pie than blueberry


----------



## JR 137

Tez3 said:


> Do you call all married women then who changed their names to their husband's by their maiden name? Lots of people change names for lots of reasons, it would be just rude not to call them by whatever name they've chosen for themselves, it's not like his family chose the name 'Clay' for themselves in the first place.


You obviously have no clue what I’m doing there. This’ll help clear up any confusion...


----------



## ShortBridge

Every time I start talking about boxing, a white man gotta pull Rocky Marciano out his ***!


----------



## Tez3

JR 137 said:


> You obviously have no clue what I’m doing there. This’ll help clear up any confusion...



Actually I'm not confused, you clearly don't understand irony. Sigh.


----------



## Steve

gpseymour said:


> I get that. There are definitely things from the 70's and 80's that I like only because they were what I listened to back then.


I like Styx and don't care WHO KNOWS IT!!!!


----------



## drop bear

Dirty Dog said:


> Squeezing the toothpaste from the middle should be a felony.



Nobody even remembers metal toothpaste tubes.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Steve said:


> I like Styx and don't care WHO KNOWS IT!!!!


I was picking up a delivery today at a Ruby Tuesday's, and they had Mr. Roboto on. I still can't help singing along with that. I had that on cassette tape back in the day - wore out three of them, I listened to it so much.


----------



## Tames D

I think Milli Vanilli should be in the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame


----------



## ShortBridge

Tames D said:


> I think Milli Vanilli should be in the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame



Disagree, they bet on the Billboard Top 40.


----------



## JP3

elder999 said:


> Mike Tyson had a hard time with tall guys with good jabs, right from the Golden Gloves and Olympic hopes to the end of his career.
> 
> Muhammad Ali was the very definition of a tall guy with a a great jab.


So, I'm right.


----------



## ShortBridge

My 11 year old asked me recently who would have won this theoritical match and I had a difficult time answering. 

I think that Ali was a much better boxer, but no one in history punched harder than Tyson. That would have been some fight.


----------



## Steve

gpseymour said:


> I was picking up a delivery today at a Ruby Tuesday's, and they had Mr. Roboto on. I still can't help singing along with that. I had that on cassette tape back in the day - wore out three of them, I listened to it so much.


Their earlier stuff was great.  Paradise theater, equinox, crystal ball.  I still have several of their albums on vinyl.


----------



## Dirty Dog

"Goonies" is the Best. Movie. Ever.

My kids wore out 2-3 VCR copies.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Dirty Dog said:


> "Goonies" is the Best. Movie. Ever.
> 
> My kids wore out 2-3 VCR copies.


I've yet to watch it. Many people say I should.


----------



## Dirty Dog

kempodisciple said:


> I've yet to watch it. Many people say I should.



WHAT? What's wrong with you?????? You need to go watch it RIGHT NOW!


----------



## ShortBridge

It's a very popular movie in this part of the country. Best movie ever? I don't know about that.


----------



## Dirty Dog

ShortBridge said:


> It's a very popular movie in this part of the country. Best movie ever? I don't know about that.



Some day you will realize just how wrong you are. It is inevitable.


----------



## ShortBridge

I'm not from the PacNW originally. I remember this movie being out, but never heard anything about it until we moved up here. It is a regional gold standard. I've seen it several times because it's always on for the kids at a house party or projected on a building in the summer at a neighborhood outdoor movie gathering. 

It's ... fine.


----------



## JR 137

ShortBridge said:


> My 11 year old asked me recently who would have won this theoritical match and I had a difficult time answering.
> 
> I think that Ali was a much better boxer, but no one in history punched harder than Tyson. That would have been some fight.


Tyson was a wrecking ball earlier in his career. A big reason why he was such an explosive puncher was because he always had clean shots. He always slipped, got to the right angle, and just unleashed. His head, shoulders, and feet never stopped moving.

Then it because unquestionable that he was the hardest puncher in the world and he could knock anyone out with one punch. What did he do? He stopped moving, stood straight up and became a glorified punching bag for anyone with a decent reach. Watch his movement against Spinks, Holmes, etc. and compare it to vs Lewis, Holyfield, etc. Sure those guys were much better competition, but just focus on Tyson’s movement. It became relatively nonexistent. I honestly think he wouldn’t have had much of a problem with those guys if he kept moving like he did earlier on in his career. D’Amato, Atlas and Rooney kept him hungry and motivated. After D’Amato passed away, Tyson slowly surrounded himself with “yes men.” Guys who wouldn’t challenge his work ethic and training methods. He allegedly trained less than a week for the Buster Douglas fight. And it caught up with him.


----------



## drop bear

Dark city was better than the matrix.


----------



## elder999

drop bear said:


> Dark city was better than the matrix.


Shell beach.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Dirty Dog said:


> WHAT? What's wrong with you?????? You need to go watch it RIGHT NOW!


As I read this, I was putting toothpaste on my toothbrush. Squeezing the middle of the tube to do so.


----------



## Dirty Dog

kempodisciple said:


> As I read this, I was putting toothpaste on my toothbrush. Squeezing the middle of the tube to do so.



You monster!


----------



## Buka

Dirty Dog said:


> You monster!





kempodisciple said:


> As I read this, I was putting toothpaste on my toothbrush. Squeezing the middle of the tube to do so.





Dirty Dog said:


> You monster!



I never squeezed from the middle before....until just now.


 

I think @kempodisciple and I are now officially Monsters Inc!


----------



## Dirty Dog

Buka said:


> I never squeezed from the middle before....until just now.
> 
> View attachment 22759
> 
> I think @kempodisciple and I are now officially Monsters Inc!



Damn you both!!!!!!!
Next thing, you'll be ordering pineapple on pizza,  or handing the TP so it comes off the front.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Dirty Dog said:


> Damn you both!!!!!!!
> Next thing, you'll be ordering pineapple on pizza,  or handing the TP so it comes off the front.


I might order some pizza with pineapples on it in your honor on monday


----------



## elder999

Dirty Dog said:


> Damn you both!!!!!!!
> Next thing, you'll be ordering pineapple on pizza,  or handing the TP so it comes off the front.


Dude.
Toilet paper is supposed to hang from the front.

There are legitimate sanitary reasons for this.
Here's the patent. Sorry.


----------



## Tames D

Just Sayin


----------



## Steve

drop bear said:


> Dark city was better than the matrix.


Whoa...


elder999 said:


> Dude.
> Toilet paper is supposed to hang from the front.
> 
> There are legitimate sanitary reasons for this.
> Here's the patent. Sorry.


Unless you own a cat.  Then you hang it so it hangs in the back.


----------



## Steve

Tames D said:


> Just Sayin


He gets it.


----------



## Dirty Dog

elder999 said:


> Dude.
> Toilet paper is supposed to hang from the front.
> 
> There are legitimate sanitary reasons for this.
> Here's the patent. Sorry.



Tames and Steve are correct. This is just a cat toy. How sanitary is that?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Steve said:


> Unless you own a cat.  Then you hang it so it hangs in the back.


I think the trick is to not own a pet whose poops give you schizophrenia.


----------



## elder999

Dirty Dog said:


> Tames and Steve are correct. This is just a cat toy. How sanitary is that?



Why would you give your barbecue a toy?


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Steve said:


> Their earlier stuff was great.  Paradise theater, equinox, crystal ball.  I still have several of their albums on vinyl.


Man, Paradise Theater was so good.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Dirty Dog said:


> Tames and Steve are correct. This is just a cat toy. How sanitary is that?


Somehow, none of our cats has ever been enamored of it. Once or twice they've gotten into it, but never much and not often.


----------



## elder999

Dirty Dog said:


> Tames and Steve are correct. This is just a cat toy. How sanitary is that?


I mean, it's more sanitary than having a damned useless animal defecate in a box in your house.....just sayin'

Good Lord-some of my most controversial non-political opinions are about cats!


----------



## elder999

Dirty Dog said:


> Tames and Steve are correct. This is just a cat toy. How sanitary is that?



Speaking of toilet paper, though, I believe that rinsing with water is a vastly superior method.


----------



## Xue Sheng

A bakery near me is making toilet paper roll size cakes and decorating them to look like toilet paper......people are buying them so fast she has had to hire 2 people and the waiting list is so long folk have to order them and then it will take 2 weeks before they get one. Hopefully they are not trying to use it the same


----------



## Dirty Dog

elder999 said:


> I mean, it's more sanitary than having a damned useless animal defecate in a box in your house.....just sayin'
> 
> Good Lord-some of my most controversial non-political opinions are about cats!



We're in a part of Colorado where a small yard is an acre. Therefore mice. Therefore cats are functional. They're also cute little monsters.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Dirty Dog said:


> We're in a part of Colorado where a small yard is an acre. Therefore mice. Therefore cats are functional. They're also cute little monsters.


Agreed on both points. We are essentially out in the woods, so the same issue with mice. I make a point of letting the two smaller cats up into the attic (oddly, the only place they actually seem to get along) from time to time. They are vicious predators, and keep rodents from taking up residence in there.


----------



## elder999

Dirty Dog said:


> We're in a part of Colorado where a small yard is an acre. Therefore mice. Therefore cats are functional. They're also cute little monsters.


Dude, we have cats for the same reason.
They stay outside. 
Occasionally, one of the dogs kills one, or it gets dragged off by an owl, then we get another one.
Inside, and in the immediate yard around the house, dogs do quite well for mice.
And no pooping in a box in the house....that's just silly!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Dirty Dog said:


> We're in a part of Colorado where a small yard is an acre. Therefore mice. Therefore cats are functional. They're also cute little monsters.





gpseymour said:


> Agreed on both points. We are essentially out in the woods, so the same issue with mice. I make a point of letting the two smaller cats up into the attic (oddly, the only place they actually seem to get along) from time to time. They are vicious predators, and keep rodents from taking up residence in there.



So I read this yesterday. And what you guys are saying makes me think about it more. For your reading pleasure.

The Great Filter: Cheat Code : HFY


----------



## ShortBridge

elder999 said:


> Dude, we have cats for the same reason.
> They stay outside.
> Occasionally, one of the dogs kills one, or it gets dragged off by an owl, then we get another one.
> Inside, and in the immediate yard around the house, dogs do quite well for mice.
> And no pooping in a box in the house....that's just silly!



Why not just get a pet owl? Cut out the middle man (cat).


----------



## elder999

I believe athletes should be permitted to use PEDs


----------



## Xue Sheng

I believe Bearmageddon is just around the corner


----------



## Buka

My second most non political opinion....the movie _It's a Wonderful Life_.......sucks.

You're going to love the first.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Buka said:


> My second most non political opinion....the movie _It's a Wonderful Life_.......sucks.
> 
> You're going to love the first.


I don't even know you any more.


----------



## Buka

Although she only lived in our carport for four months, I really, really miss that cat. Great hunter, fun companion, but alas, the landlord said she had to go. Found her a great home with a good man, though, and she's living large right now. 

And everything she hunted and killed has come back, peeking around the corner as they do, no doubt saying "Is the f'ing Terminator gone?"


----------



## Xue Sheng

When it comes down to left twix or right twix...... I choose left twix.....unless there are no left twix available...then I go with right


----------



## JR 137

gpseymour said:


> Somehow, none of our cats has ever been enamored of it. Once or twice they've gotten into it, but never much and not often.


I’ve never had one do it either. And neither has anyone in my family and my wife’s family. That’s a lot of cats over the decades.


----------



## JR 137

I don’t believe in tipping a restaurant employee when I order take-out and go in and pick up the food myself. What did they really do? Look at the order, walk over to the kitchen and bring it back? Nope. And before you cry foul, I bartended at a restaurant and practically every take-out orderer came to me. I never expected one nor thought it was worthy of tipping me for it. I will however suspend that one for a bit until this Covid BS clears up. Especially when they bring it out to my car. 

I hate how fast food places are now adding a tip line to the receipts or on the screen. You’ll get exactly ZERO from me. Hell, I wish I could get a discount for seeing that and being guilted for a split second. Two I think of off the top of my head are Moe’s and Panera. Want a tip? Don’t work in a fast food restaurant.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

JR 137 said:


> I don’t believe in tipping a restaurant employee when I go in and pick up the food myself. What did they really do? Look at the order, walk over to the kitchen and bring it back? Nope. And before you cry foul, I bartended at a restaurant and practically every take-out orderer came to me. I’ll suspend that one for a bit until this Covid BS clears up though.
> 
> I hate how fast food places are now adding a gimp line to the receipts or on the screen. Zero. Two I think of off the top of my head are Moe’s and Panera. Want a tip? Don’t work in a fast food restaurant.


I can't stand when they add that. So many places do, trying to in my mind trick you into thinking this is a place where you tip. Well, not you, but the teenagers who don't know better.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

JR 137 said:


> I’ve never had one do it either. And neither has anyone in my family and my wife’s family. That’s a lot of cats over the decades.


My ex did have a cat (after we split up) who dearly loved the stuff. She'd unroll the whole damned roll in no time. Somehow, she managed to do it quite neatly....unless she decided to show off, then she'd take the end and drag it to the living room.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Speaking of controversial.... I have always been a staunch supporter of......sometimes you feel like a nut.....sometimes you don't.


----------



## ShortBridge

JP3 said:


> In both fighter's prime, Muhammad Ali would whip Mike Tyson's butt.  Or, the opposite.
> 
> See what I did there? Can't get mad at me, unless you find it confusing I guess.  What are the rules again?



Someone else weighed in on this and I thought of you guys

Mike Tyson Says He Would Have Lost to Muhammad Ali; 'Greatest There's Ever Been'


----------



## JP3

ShortBridge said:


> Someone else weighed in on this and I thought of you guys
> 
> Mike Tyson Says He Would Have Lost to Muhammad Ali; 'Greatest There's Ever Been'


That was a good article, and I buy both sides. Note in the comments where the one guy said, "Ali would have to stay on the bicycle the whole match..."  I agree with that.  Man, if Mike is able to close unexpectedly and drop The Big One, anyone can get got.

It's the being able to get it "in" that'd be Mike's challenge.  Nice...


----------



## ShortBridge

Two great heavyweight champions with very different styles.


----------



## dvcochran

ShortBridge said:


> Two great heavyweight champions with very different styles.


Boxer (Ali) vs. Brawler (Tyson).


----------



## Dirty Dog

No, you do not need a 4-door 1-ton dualie pickup to take your jetski to the lake.


----------



## Tames D

Dirty Dog said:


> No, you do not need a 4-door 1-ton dualie pickup to take your jetski to the lake.



Absolutely agree. This has always worked well for me


----------



## JR 137

Drone cameras are stupid. My cousin has one and we were playing around with it before the lockdown. Other than something like a professional inspecting a roof, chimney, etc., or maybe a realtor using it to add to listing photos, I just don’t get it.


----------



## JR 137

During certain times of the year, I drive past a bunch of wild turkeys every day. I’m not the hunting and guns type, but I’d love to have a Glock to do a drive-by shooting of the turkeys. No idea why, I just think it would be cool to do.

And I don’t like eating turkey. Sandwiches, Thanksgiving, etc. Turkey sucks. My best Thanksgiving meal was a nice bone-in ribeye I cooked on the grill just right.


----------



## dvcochran

JR 137 said:


> Drone cameras are stupid. My cousin has one and we were playing around with it before the lockdown. Other than something like a professional inspecting a roof, chimney, etc., or maybe a realtor using it to add to listing photos, I just don’t get it.


I have been researching them for checking on cattle. It sounds promising but the ones that can really cover distance are not cheap. I am trying to find a company who will lease on for a year at a reasonable price to make sure it is a wise investment and not something that just ends up in storage. .


----------



## dvcochran

JR 137 said:


> During certain times of the year, I drive past a bunch of wild turkeys every day. I’m not the hunting and guns type, but I’d love to have a Glock to do a drive-by shooting of the turkeys. No idea why, I just think it would be cool to do.
> 
> And I don’t like eating turkey. Sandwiches, Thanksgiving, etc. Turkey sucks. My best Thanksgiving meal was a nice bone-in ribeye I cooked on the grill just right.


Agree. Never have been a fan of turkey. It is okay with some good dressing as long as it is the dark meat.


----------



## Xue Sheng

This turkey talk reminds me of what is most likely y most controversial, non-political opinion

I am not a fan of turkey either, so on Thanksgiving, I prefer Chinese food....Get many of a shocked look from my coworkers with that one.


----------



## Tez3

JR 137 said:


> Drone cameras are stupid. My cousin has one and we were playing around with it before the lockdown. Other than something like a professional inspecting a roof, chimney, etc., or maybe a realtor using it to add to listing photos, I just don’t get it.



Used by professional film and documentary makers they give some wonderful shots. They can go places humans can't or shouldn't go and give different perspectives. Far cheaper and cleaner than using helicopters.


----------



## JR 137

dvcochran said:


> I have been researching them for checking on cattle. It sounds promising but the ones that can really cover distance are not cheap. I am trying to find a company who will lease on for a year at a reasonable price to make sure it is a wise investment and not something that just ends up in storage. .





Tez3 said:


> Used by professional film and documentary makers they give some wonderful shots. They can go places humans can't or shouldn't go and give different perspectives. Far cheaper and cleaner than using helicopters.


Professional use, absolutely. People playing around with them for amusement, just stupid.

I almost hit one with my car the other day. Moron was flying it around and wasn’t up high enough. I wish I would’ve so I could have destroyed it and have him pay for damage to my car.

Edit: My cousin has one. He uses one at work occasionally as a civil engineer. He liked it so much that he bought one for himself. He’s taken pictures of his property, flown it around at parks, etc. I’m like “ok, now what do you do with it?” We both looked at each other like “what’s wrong with this guy?”

If I need one to survey my property or something like that, I’ll rent one. Other than that, I just don’t get it. And it drives me crazy. I know it’s irrational, but whatever.


----------



## JR 137

dvcochran said:


> Agree. Never have been a fan of turkey. It is okay with some good dressing as long as it is the dark meat.


Couldn’t agree more. And as long as it’s once or twice a year.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

JR 137 said:


> Professional use, absolutely. People playing around with them for amusement, just stupid.
> 
> I almost hit one with my car the other day. Moron was flying it around and wasn’t up high enough. I wish I would’ve so I could have destroyed it and have him pay for damage to my car.
> 
> Edit: My cousin has one. He uses one at work occasionally as a civil engineer. He liked it so much that he bought one for himself. He’s taken pictures of his property, flown it around at parks, etc. I’m like “ok, now what do you do with it?” We both looked at each other like “what’s wrong with this guy?”
> 
> If I need one to survey my property or something like that, I’ll rent one. Other than that, I just don’t get it. And it drives me crazy. I know it’s irrational, but whatever.


If you go hiking in mountains, you can use it to see some really cool views that you can't see from the land (or at least the trail youre on)


----------



## Gerry Seymour

kempodisciple said:


> If you go hiking in mountains, you can use it to see some really cool views that you can't see from the land (or at least the trail youre on)


And to get some very cool pics of yourself, showing the precarious perch you chose for lunch.


----------



## JR 137

Xue Sheng said:


> This turkey talk reminds me of what is most likely y most controversial, non-political opinion
> 
> I am not a fan of turkey either, so on Thanksgiving, I prefer Chinese food....Get many of a shocked look from my coworkers with that one.


Do you eat “Chinese turkey” aka duck?

If anyone doesn’t get the reference, see A Christmas Story.


----------



## JR 137

kempodisciple said:


> If you go hiking in mountains, you can use it to see some really cool views that you can't see from the land (or at least the trail youre on)


Or if you’re lost, I guess you could use it too look around and find a path.


----------



## Buka

A few years ago, right after Christmas, in the morning, a drone came up to our bedroom window while my wife was changing. She called the cops. Our landlord, who lives next to us, saw it, too, as it came by his house. He knocked it down with a long pole, smashed it to pieces and buried it. Apparently it was a very expensive drone.

Twenty minutes later the cops came walking through our back yard, having been called by the drone owner. Apparently they hadn't heard about our call. They started asking us if we thought our landlord had taken the drone.

I then got into, shall we say, a tiff, with the officers. And I asked them, "so if a drone came up to your bedroom window while your wife was changing her clothes and was naked, what would you do?" 
They said they would call nine one one. I then said, "and when the officers responded and were more interested in the drone owners toy than your wife's rights against a peeping tom that was filming, what would you do then?"

They got my point. So did the guy with the drone when I figured out who it was later on. Poor bastard was forced to move off island. Hopefully, he's healed by now. And I have hated those fricken things ever since. As well as those two cops.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Buka said:


> A few years ago, right after Christmas, in the morning, a drone came up to our bedroom window while my wife was changing. She called the cops. Our landlord, who lives next to us, saw it, too, as it came by his house. He knocked it down with a long pole, smashed it to pieces and buried it. Apparently it was a very expensive drone.
> 
> Twenty minutes later the cops came walking through our back yard, having been called by the drone owner. Apparently they hadn't heard about our call. They started asking us if we thought our landlord had taken the drone.
> 
> I then got into, shall we say, a tiff, with the officers. And I asked them, "so if a drone came up to your bedroom window while your wife was changing her clothes and was naked, what would you do?"
> They said they would call nine one one. I then said, "and when the officers responded and were more interested in the drone owners toy than your wife's rights against a peeping tom that was filming, what would you do then?"
> 
> They got my point. So did the guy with the drone when I figured out who it was later on. Poor bastard was forced to move off island. Hopefully, he's healed by now. And I have hated those fricken things ever since. As well as those two cops.


I really wish there was a wow/shocked button. That's what I'd be putting there if I could. Not sure if it's more for the gall of the drone owner in using it to peep, the gall of him again to call the cops (what could he have been expecting the result to be?), or the officers themselves.


----------



## Tez3

JR 137 said:


> Professional use, absolutely. People playing around with them for amusement, just stupid.
> 
> I almost hit one with my car the other day. Moron was flying it around and wasn’t up high enough. I wish I would’ve so I could have destroyed it and have him pay for damage to my car.
> 
> Edit: My cousin has one. He uses one at work occasionally as a civil engineer. He liked it so much that he bought one for himself. He’s taken pictures of his property, flown it around at parks, etc. I’m like “ok, now what do you do with it?” We both looked at each other like “what’s wrong with this guy?”
> 
> If I need one to survey my property or something like that, I’ll rent one. Other than that, I just don’t get it. And it drives me crazy. I know it’s irrational, but whatever.



There's regulations about flying them here and in Europe, you also have to have training to make sure they are safe and if they aren't or you are flying them in the wrong areas, they get taken out.


----------



## Xue Sheng

JR 137 said:


> Do you eat “Chinese turkey” aka duck?
> 
> If anyone doesn’t get the reference, see A Christmas Story.



Only time I ever ate duck, and liked it, was in Beijing, at, what I was told, was a famous Beijing Duck Restaurant. I can't remember the name I'd have to check when I get home


----------



## Xue Sheng

The duck restaurant was Quan Ju de


----------



## _Simon_

Xue Sheng said:


> Only time I ever ate duck, and liked it, was in Beijing, at, what I was told, was a famous Beijing Duck Restaurant. I can't remember the name I'd have to check when I get home





Xue Sheng said:


> The duck restaurant was Quan Ju de


I actually think I've been to that very one too Xue! I went with my Mandarin class in 2002, they did a 2 yearly China trip, spent two weeks travelling all over, and we went to a famous duck restaurant, that looks like the one.

Was absolutely delicious... have loved duck ever since!

And ps. Am a biiiig fan of turkey too actually ;D


----------



## Ivan

Steve said:


> This thread is intended to be light hearted and not serious, and definitely not political or coronavirus related.  My friends and I had a pretty good time with this on Facebook, and I thought you guys might enjoy it, too.
> 
> The point of the thread is to share your most unpopular, controversial opinion, and be ready to defend it, if needed.  Of course, nothing political, and nothing that violates the code of conduct on the forum.
> 
> I'll start with something I've kept inside for a really long time, but it's time to say it:  Soccer isn't really a sport.  It's a way for uncoordinated kids to get some exercise, and a little sunshine.


Brazilian Jujitsu is way too flashy and includes way too many jumping holds to be street effective. The ground work is outstanding, but when I see videos of people in competitions putting on a triangle choke, it pains just imagining what a man in the street would do to them. Body slammed into oblivion.


----------



## Xue Sheng

_Simon_ said:


> I actually think I've been to that very one too Xue! I went with my Mandarin class in 2002, they did a 2 yearly China trip, spent two weeks travelling all over, and we went to a famous duck restaurant, that looks like the one.
> 
> Was absolutely delicious... have loved duck ever since!
> 
> And ps. Am a biiiig fan of turkey too actually ;D



It is likely, it is the one my wife says is the most famous

I went there to meet my in-laws. Had an american idea of what in-laws meant. Found it was not even close to the Chinese view. My mother-in-law was there and I meant my wife', sister, her husband, his parents, all of his brothers and sisters and their wives or husbands and I think there was even an aunt or uncle of my sister-in-laws husband there too. My brother-in-law could not make it that day, but his oldest son did. I believe I was the only westerner in the entire place that evening. I was the center of attention no matter where I was in that place that night, did not help my hair was blond then (now it's turning white)....that drew a lot of attention. 

That is the place I learned how these Beijingren pronounce chinese words properly, they hardly open their mouths to speak, and it is also the place I did not understand 1 dang thing....they speak incredibly fast, and there were at least 20 people at that table all talking and my Chinese was nowhere near where it needed to be to keep up...and I don't think I have gotten any better. But I need to start working on it, when this pandemic ends we are planning a trip to Taiwan...and I am rapidly becoming the odd man out in my house. My wife and kids all speak rather well and I have a real hard time keeping up these days.


----------



## _Simon_

Xue Sheng said:


> It is likely, it is the one my wife says is the most famous
> 
> I went there to meet my in-laws. Had an american idea of what in-laws meant. Found it was not even close to the Chinese view. My mother-in-law was there and I meant my wife', sister, her husband, his parents, all of his brothers and sisters and their wives or husbands and I think there was even an aunt or uncle of my sister-in-laws husband there too. My brother-in-law could not make it that day, but his oldest son did. I believe I was the only westerner in the entire place that evening. I was the center of attention no matter where I was in that place that night, did not help my hair was blond then (now it's turning white)....that drew a lot of attention.
> 
> That is the place I learned how these Beijingren pronounce chinese words properly, they hardly open their mouths to speak, and it is also the place I did not understand 1 dang thing....they speak incredibly fast, and there were at least 20 people at that table all talking and my Chinese was nowhere near where it needed to be to keep up...and I don't think I have gotten any better. But I need to start working on it, when this pandemic ends we are planning a trip to Taiwan...and I am rapidly becoming the odd man out in my house. My wife and kids all speak rather well and I have a real hard time keeping up these days.



Nice haha, and same here, I had to constantly ask people to speak a bit (ie... a LOT) slower so I could even vaguely understand haha. Even in my year 12 oral dialogue exam, the examiners were almost SO excited to be chatting with me and I'd have to constantly ask them to repeat haha. Was always much better at the writing and reading.

I'd love to work more on spoken, but soon I'm gonna get back into writing and calligraphy. I always loved writing in Mandarin so now's a good time methinks!


----------



## Xue Sheng

_Simon_ said:


> Nice haha, and same here, I had to constantly ask people to speak a bit (ie... a LOT) slower so I could even vaguely understand haha. Even in my year 12 oral dialogue exam, the examiners were almost SO excited to be chatting with me and I'd have to constantly ask them to repeat haha. Was always much better at the writing and reading.
> 
> I'd love to work more on spoken, but soon I'm gonna get back into writing and calligraphy. I always loved writing in Mandarin so now's a good time methinks!



My wife, native Chinese, from Beijing. Lived most of her life there, was dealing with something in Beijing, and because she is now a US citizen, they made her take a Chinese language exam. She was the only Chinese person there, the rest were all Americans and Europeans. She actually passed, but did not do as well as many of the rest. She found they were looking for extensive description of the pictures they were shown, and the "foreign" folks wrote pages. She, being a native, gave them a description like any Beijingren would give, paragraph, short and to the point, fewer words the better


----------



## Buka

Ivan said:


> Brazilian Jujitsu is way too flashy and includes way too many jumping holds to be street effective. The ground work is outstanding, but when I see videos of people in competitions putting on a triangle choke, it pains just imagining what a man in the street would do to them. Body slammed into oblivion.



Nah, it's just that you hven't trained BJJ. It's a matter of moving your hips away. If you're in a good triangle, the only thing you're going to do in the street is take  nap.


----------



## JR 137

Buka said:


> Nah, it's just that you hven't trained BJJ. It's a matter of moving your hips away. If you're in a good triangle, the only thing you're going to do in the street is take  nap.


The only escape to a proper triangle choke is to not get into one in the first place.


----------



## skribs

Physical fitness is largely about aesthetics and confidence, and doesn't hold much need in the modern world.  Think about it:

Wild animals aren't really a danger for most of us.  For those that are in dangerous areas, there are firearms.
Jobs are less and less dependent on physical skills and more dependent on knowledge and experience.  Physically-demanding jobs are being replaced by robots.
Health becomes a concern.  However, an unhealthy person today is going to have a better quality of life and better life expectancy than an unhealthy person even 100 years ago.  In 1900, the world average was 31 years.  In 2017, the world average was 72 years.
Don't get me wrong.  I find people to be much better looking if they are physically fit.  I am proud of what I can do physically, and self-conscious about what I can't.  But I don't think physical fitness is a necessity in this day and age.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

skribs said:


> Physical fitness is largely about aesthetics and confidence, and doesn't hold much need in the modern world.  Think about it:
> 
> Wild animals aren't really a danger for most of us.  For those that are in dangerous areas, there are firearms.
> Jobs are less and less dependent on physical skills and more dependent on knowledge and experience.  Physically-demanding jobs are being replaced by robots.
> Health becomes a concern.  However, an unhealthy person today is going to have a better quality of life and better life expectancy than an unhealthy person even 100 years ago.  In 1900, the world average was 31 years.  In 2017, the world average was 72 years.
> Don't get me wrong.  I find people to be much better looking if they are physically fit.  I am proud of what I can do physically, and self-conscious about what I can't.  But I don't think physical fitness is a necessity in this day and age.


I disagree with a bit of this. First the physically demanding jobs-there are still jobs that aren't replaced by robots, and I don't know that all of them eventually will. Things like construction require physical ability, but I can't see a robot doing it. There's also smaller things too-bringing a heavy package into a house, running so that you're not late for a class or a meeting, things like that. 

And on the cruder side, sex. Having better stamina definitely improves sex, and there are some positions you can't do without either strength or flexibility. That's obviously not _necessary_ for the modern world, but it helps.

Then for health-the world average might be 72 years old, but I know people who have died of a heart attack in their 50s. Most of the people I know above 85 tend to be (or at least were for most of their life) on the healthier side of things. So that's 30 more years of life that the guys who died in their 50s could have had in their 80s.

An extra thing you didn't mention-attractiveness. You did say that, but it still holds a need not for society at large but for individuals. There is evidence, for instance, that if you're more attractive, you're more likely to get a job.


----------



## Xue Sheng

I have 2.....
1) I don't really beleive this is what somepnes brain looks like in drugs





2) I don't think everyone knows it's slinky

It’s Slinky; it’s Slinky.
For fun it’s a wonderful toy.
What walks down stairs, alone or in pairs
And makes a slinkety sound?
A spring, a spring, a marvelous thing!
Everyone knows it’s Slinky.
It’s Slinky; it’s Slinky.
For fun it’s a wonderful toy.
It’s fun for a girl and a boy.


----------



## JR 137

Xue Sheng said:


> I have 2.....
> 1) I don't really beleive this is what somepnes brain looks like in drugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) I don't think everyone knows it's slinky
> 
> It’s Slinky; it’s Slinky.
> For fun it’s a wonderful toy.
> What walks down stairs, alone or in pairs
> And makes a slinkety sound?
> A spring, a spring, a marvelous thing!
> Everyone knows it’s Slinky.
> It’s Slinky; it’s Slinky.
> For fun it’s a wonderful toy.
> It’s fun for a girl and a boy.


Goin’ old school. I love it.


----------



## skribs

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> I disagree with a bit of this. First the physically demanding jobs-there are still jobs that aren't replaced by robots, and I don't know that all of them eventually will. Things like construction require physical ability, but I can't see a robot doing it. There's also smaller things too-bringing a heavy package into a house, running so that you're not late for a class or a meeting, things like that.



A lot of the physical activity that you do in jobs like construction is at the very least being aided by machines.  Power tools (whether powered by electricity or air) and heavy machinery do a lot of the work for you.



> And on the cruder side, sex. Having better stamina definitely improves sex, and there are some positions you can't do without either strength or flexibility. That's obviously not _necessary_ for the modern world, but it helps.



I've seen some definitely unfit people who have kids.  While it might be more enjoyable with better stamina and flexibility, neither of those are a requirement to pass on your genes.



> Then for health-the world average might be 72 years old, but I know people who have died of a heart attack in their 50s. Most of the people I know above 85 tend to be (or at least were for most of their life) on the healthier side of things. So that's 30 more years of life that the guys who died in their 50s could have had in their 80s.



50s is still better than the life expentency 100 years ago, when the worldwide average was in the 30s.



> An extra thing you didn't mention-attractiveness. You did say that, but it still holds a need not for society at large but for individuals. There is evidence, for instance, that if you're more attractive, you're more likely to get a job.



"An extra thing you didn't mention...you did say that."  

I've been consistently employed for the last 16 years of my life (ever since I was a teenager).  There was a single month when I was on furlough.  I think that proves that attractiveness is not a requirement for employment.  In fact, with only a couple of exceptions, what rejects me on job applications is the computer.  I've had a very good success rate if I get past the computer.


----------



## Steve

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> I disagree with a bit of this. First the physically demanding jobs-there are still jobs that aren't replaced by robots, and I don't know that all of them eventually will. Things like construction require physical ability, but I can't see a robot doing it. There's also smaller things too-bringing a heavy package into a house, running so that you're not late for a class or a meeting, things like that.


i agree.  For example, professional sports athletes are physically fit.  Fire fighters tend to be very fit.  Soldiers are generally quite fit.  Cops... well, some cops are fit.  


> Then for health-the world average might be 72 years old, but I know people who have died of a heart attack in their 50s. Most of the people I know above 85 tend to be (or at least were for most of their life) on the healthier side of things. So that's 30 more years of life that the guys who died in their 50s could have had in their 80s.


I think there have always been a lot of old people.  Infant mortality skews the average life span by quite a bit.  But if you think about it, 2000 years ago, the minimum age to serve on the Spartan senate was 60.  If people didn't routinely live that long (and much longer) and old people were rare, the minimum age would be much lower.  Wouldn't it?


----------



## Tames D

*OVERRATED 





*


----------



## ShortBridge

More of a Porsche Spyder man, are you?


----------



## dvcochran

Steve said:


> i agree.  For example, professional sports athletes are physically fit.  Fire fighters tend to be very fit.  Soldiers are generally quite fit.  Cops... well, some cops are fit.
> I think there have always been a lot of old people.  Infant mortality skews the average life span by quite a bit.  But if you think about it, 2000 years ago, the minimum age to serve on the Spartan senate was 60.  If people didn't routinely live that long (and much longer) and old people were rare, the minimum age would be much lower.  Wouldn't it?



Much of it is analogous to your SD argument. To a large degree physical fitness is dependent on what a person does or needs to be fit at. I have always said in terms of overall fitness male gymnasts are by far the strongest/fittest people I have ever met. They are strong in every dimension and have great power regardless of angular stresses, gravity, or leverage. 
So, yes, fire fighters should be fit for their craft. Front line soldiers, yes. Careered desk jockey, likely to a lesser degree. The same can be said for LEO for the most part. There are the donut shop cops (in all your examples) but they are the exception not the rule. However, these are the ones usually compared as the standard model which is incorrect. 
LEO is such an underappreciated, underpaid job. Two of the reasons I no longer do it. A job were you can be right 99.99% of the time and it still not be good enough, to the point people die. Yet very few people understand this fact and only want to bash when the .01% happens to be a LEO stopping for a donut after a 14 hour midnight shift where 3 people died in an accident. 
My last two years as a LEO I was the defensive tactics and accident reconstruction trainer. Accident reconstruction is taught in a 40 hour classroom environment. DT is a regular part of 2-week in-service plus 2 hours each week. All hands on. So two very different training models. 
Proficiency had to be shown (yes, to industry standards). Even so, I can think of on the job occurrences where even though the officer knew what to do other stressors (fear, etc...) affected their ability. This falls in the 'some people just should not be LEO' category for me. 
This is an excellent example of something @Tony Dismukes said about practicing material under various and unexpected scenarios. It is the best case practice scenario. And while we tried to do this as much as possible, using many different scenarios, unknown people, always being very hands on, etc... there are/were still unforeseen variables.

The strongest tool we have is our mental strength. Strength can overcome skill in many ways but the guy who is mentally strong enough to keep going, keep working when the first/second/third thing does not work is going to win. 
Until you have been outside the theory dimension you will not understand this. Even being in competition is rules bound so still limited scope. 
The LEO on a domestic call alone who is 5 foot nothing and has to stand down an crowd of young, drunk, angry males in a housing development. That takes skill, and great big cahonies. As well as some great mental attitude.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

dvcochran said:


> Much of it is analogous to your SD argument. To a large degree physical fitness is dependent on what a person does or needs to be fit at. I have always said in terms of overall fitness male gymnasts are by far the strongest/fittest people I have ever met. They are strong in every dimension and have great power regardless of angular stresses, gravity, or leverage.
> So, yes, fire fighters should be fit for their craft. Front line soldiers, yes. Careered desk jockey, likely to a lesser degree. The same can be said for LEO for the most part. There are the donut shop cops (in all your examples) but they are the exception not the rule. However, these are the ones usually compared as the standard model which is incorrect.
> LEO is such an underappreciated, underpaid job. Two of the reasons I no longer do it. A job were you can be right 99.99% of the time and it still not be good enough, to the point people die. Yet very few people understand this fact and only want to bash when the .01% happens to be a LEO stopping for a donut after a 14 hour midnight shift where 3 people died in an accident.
> My last two years as a LEO I was the defensive tactics and accident reconstruction trainer. Accident reconstruction is taught in a 40 hour classroom environment. DT is a regular part of 2-week in-service plus 2 hours each week. All hands on. So two very different training models.
> Proficiency had to be shown (yes, to industry standards). Even so, I can think of on the job occurrences where even though the officer knew what to do other stressors (fear, etc...) affected their ability. This falls in the 'some people just should not be LEO' category for me.
> This is an excellent example of something @Tony Dismukes said about practicing material under various and unexpected scenarios. It is the best case practice scenario. And while we tried to do this as much as possible, using many different scenarios, unknown people, always being very hands on, etc... there are/were still unforeseen variables.
> 
> The strongest tool we have is our mental strength. Strength can overcome skill in many ways but the guy who is mentally strong enough to keep going, keep working when the first/second/third thing does not work is going to win.
> Until you have been outside the theory dimension you will not understand this. Even being in competition is rules bound so still limited scope.
> The LEO on a domestic call alone who is 5 foot nothing and has to stand down an crowd of young, drunk, angry males in a housing development. That takes skill, and great big cahonies. As well as some great mental attitude.


I'm guessing this is in response to him saying some cops are fit, unlike professional athletes/soldiers/firefighters where he didn't add the some? If so, a lot of this is unrelated since the conversation wasn't about mental toughness. But from my own experience hanging out in two precincts as a kid and going to a lot of LEO softball games, I would say only about half the LEO's seemed fit. Generally the ones still in their 20's, are the ones 55+. Just my experience, but closer to half of them than .01%.

And in one of the precincts, donuts were actually banned, at least while in uniform. So were bagels-they were deemed too similar to donuts, and could be mistaken as them. Which, in NY, is a very cruel thing to do.

As far as the comparison to the others, I don't know enough firefighters to comment on that. But all the _active_ soldiers I've known were fit while active, and there are only a few sports where you can be an unfit pro athlete.


----------



## Razznik

The rapper 69 sucks XD


----------



## Gyakuto

jobo said:


> ooh physics,
> 
> full batteries are heavier than empty ones, even through what they are '' full of'' are mass-less particles


Electronic mass = 9.11x10^-31kg


----------



## Steve

Star Wars fans are ruining Star Wars, not Disney.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Sometimes I feel like a nut...and sometimes I don't...

but even more controversial

There is no difference between right and left Twix


----------



## Gyakuto

Buka said:


> My second most non political opinion....the movie _It's a Wonderful Life_.......sucks.
> 
> You're going to love the first.


‘The Bishop’s Wife’ is a much better Christmas film. Cary Grant, David Niven, Loretta Young.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

Steve said:


> Wow.  That goes beyond your run of the mill dislike of a particular food.  I love mushrooms myself.
> 
> I imagine you saying to your fiancee, "Hey, could you smoke this cigar to get rid of the mushroom smell on your breath?"


Yep exactly that. I love a good cigar. Mushrooms are awful!


----------



## Gyakuto

Wing Woo Gar said:


> Yep exactly that. I love a good cigar. Mushrooms are awful!


Closed cup, button mushrooms are tasteless and filled with water…chestnut mushrooms are much better. Cep/Procini/Penny bun (Boletus edulis) are heaven-sent (scent). Sliced, sautéed and laid on an omelett…🤤 I suppose they’re perfect for us vegetarians.  Truffles, on the other hand, are musty and overrated!


----------



## Steve

Gyakuto said:


> Closed cup, button mushrooms are tasteless and filled with water…chestnut mushrooms are much better. Cep/Procini/Penny bun (Boletus edulis) are heaven-sent (scent). Sliced, sautéed and laid on an omelett…🤤 I suppose they’re perfect for us vegetarians.  Truffles, on the other hand, are musty and overrated!


I feel like truffles are like bacon.  Fine in certain dishes and in moderation, but mostly trendy and overrated.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

Buka said:


> Sometime after this pandemic thing is over I think we should all meet up in a central location and just beat the Bejesus out of each other...and then party like the animals we are. I think it should be on Maui....because, you know, it's central.
> 
> And I have avocados!


Lillikoi!


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

Xue Sheng said:


> In my opinion....
> 
> The earth is not flat.....or round...its a cube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I also believe


I thought it was, you know, BACON!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Gyakuto said:


> Closed cup, button mushrooms are tasteless and filled with water…chestnut mushrooms are much better. Cep/Procini/Penny bun (Boletus edulis) are heaven-sent (scent). Sliced, sautéed and laid on an omelett…🤤 I suppose they’re perfect for us vegetarians.  Truffles, on the other hand, are musty and overrated!


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

Steve said:


> Billy Blanks says, "Thank you, and you're welcome."   (Just kidding @Buka!)
> That's just a fact.  It's like eating congealed boogers.


WHAT!? I took you for foodie, no avocados? But you eat fungi? What?!


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

Buka said:


> There are 200 varieties of avocados grown here, seven of them in my back yard. Unfortunately, due to the winters, they don't grow where you are. You might have never had a fresh one.
> 
> They're actually rather tasty. But also an acquired taste.


Butter avo is my personal fave. And apple bananas! Mmm.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

hoshin1600 said:


> Yoko Ono was hot,,,,,, evil but hot


Eeew!


----------



## Steve

The Beatles are overrated.


----------



## hoshin1600

Steve said:


> The Beatles are overrated.


Blasphemy.


----------



## Buka

hoshin1600 said:


> Yoko Ono was hot,,,,,, evil but hot


To me, the single most unattractive woman I've ever seen. Actually hurts my eyes.

Fortunately for all of us, people come in all sorts of different looks.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Buka said:


> To me, the single most unattractive woman I've ever seen. Actually hurts my eyes.
> 
> Fortunately for all of us, people come in all sorts of different looks.


I agree....but if you ever say that about Michelle Yeoh...well.....thems fightin' words


----------



## Xue Sheng

Wait...I got it...my most controversial non-political opinion..

Bacon is a horrible scourge that should be eradicated 
​


----------



## Buka

Xue Sheng said:


> I agree....but if you ever say that about Michelle Yeoh...well.....thems fightin' words


Why would I ever say that about Michelle Yeoh? She’s a smoke show.


----------



## Steve

Buka said:


> Why would I ever say that about Michelle Yeoh? She’s a smoke show.


Well I mean she’s no Lucy Liu.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Steve said:


> Well I mean she’s no Lucy Liu.


----------



## Steve

Xue Sheng said:


>


I’m just sharing controversial opinions. 😂


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

Xue Sheng said:


> Wait...I got it...my most controversial non-political opinion..
> 
> Bacon is a horrible scourge that should be eradicated
> ​


You protecting your true identity? He cannot be caught, too slippery. He can clog your arteries with a single glance. He can charm and seduce you with his delicate aromas. He stays crispy, he is BACON MAAAN!!


----------



## punisher73

pickle pizzas are really good.


PS: Lucy Liu is definitely hotter than Michelle Yeoh.


----------



## Buka

Steve said:


> Well I mean she’s no Lucy Liu.


Also a smoke show.


----------



## Xue Sheng

punisher73 said:


> pickle pizzas are really good.
> 
> 
> PS: Lucy Liu is definitely hotter than Michelle Yeoh.


----------



## Gyakuto

‘Gavin & Stacey’ (James Corden) are thoroughly overrated.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

I would not want to be friends with any of the main characters in friends. They're all horrible people.


----------



## Buka

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> I would not want to be friends with any of the main characters in friends. They're all horrible people.


Same for the Big Bang Theory. Probably a whole lot of other shows, too. 
(is that what attracts us to these shows?)


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Buka said:


> Same for the Big Bang Theory. Probably a whole lot of other shows, too.
> (is that what attracts us to these shows?)


There's a lot less drama if everyone's nice to each other and communicates well. And people like drama


----------



## Gyakuto

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> There's a lot less drama if everyone's nice to each other and communicates well. And people like drama


Oh, I like Raj! I _really_ dislike Bernadette.


----------



## Buka

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> There's a lot less drama if everyone's nice to each other and communicates well. And people like drama


I hadn't thought of that, but you're one hundred percent correct.

Anything written for the screen (any screen) has to have conflict. No conflict, no script/sale.


----------



## Buka

Would a post about the Catholic Church be considered political?


----------



## elder999

The photon has mass....


----------



## MadMartigan

I have one controversial opinion that hits real close to home for me (as a TKD guy for the past 25 years and the rest of my life).

When Gen. Choi created the Chang Hon forms, he copied the movements from his 2nd Dan Shotokan experience... but without perhaps a full understanding of the bunkai the movements were based on. This created an empty shell of simply trying to be the fastest or most powerfull, without any discussion around deeper meanings. All serious TKD practitioners should spend some time looking into the original purposes behind the Japanese kata that their forms are based on.


----------



## drop bear

Folk wrestling is better than BJJ for self defence.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Knocking out or submitting an assailant is one thing, but if you really want to show who's boss, you have only one choice. You have to give them an Atomic Wedgie.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

Dirty Dog said:


> Knocking out or submitting an assailant is one thing, but if you really want to show who's boss, you have only one choice. You have to give them an Atomic Wedgie.


Or the figure 4 underpants shackle.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

1 st Ed. AD&D is the best of the editions. I do like 5e, but it’s my second choice. Editions 2,3,4 are hot stinking garbage.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Dirty Dog said:


> Knocking out or submitting an assailant is one thing, but if you really want to show who's boss, you have only one choice. You have to give them an Atomic Wedgie.



And a Noogy


----------



## Dirty Dog

Xue Sheng said:


> And a Noogy


That should be part of any submission hold.


----------



## Steve

I


Wing Woo Gar said:


> 1 st Ed. AD&D is the best of the editions. I do like 5e, but it’s my second choice. Editions 2,3,4 are hot stinking garbage.


That is legitimately controversial.  I've played all of them but 4e, including 3.5e.  I think the d20 ruleset was a stroke of genius.  Making the rules open source led to an explosion of interest in the games, and in renewed interest in creating new games by indie companies.  

AD&D was the first, and so it has a soft spot in my heart, but there is no question that 3e and the d20 rules are why anyone outside of a few diehards still play.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Wing Woo Gar said:


> 1 st Ed. AD&D is the best of the editions. I do like 5e, but it’s my second choice. Editions 2,3,4 are hot stinking garbage.


No way. THAC0, the silly racial restrictions, unplayable multiclass rules, silly class restrictions...


----------



## Steve

Dirty Dog said:


> No way. THAC0, the silly racial restrictions, unplayable multiclass rules, silly class restrictions...


And don't even think about making sense of the rules for flying and aerial combat.  God help the DM if someone gets a carpet of flying and faces off with a wyvern or a roc.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Steve said:


> And don't even think about making sense of the rules for flying and aerial combat.  God help the DM if someone gets a carpet of flying and faces off with a wyvern or a roc.


Agreed. There were a lot of rules in the early editions which made no sense. For example, weapons restrictions on clerics. So, your gods symbol is a sword, and they use a sword, but you can't? 
There has been much improvement with 5E, but there are certainly still things that make you go "wait...what?" I'm not a fan of the 5E rules for two weapon fighting or unarmed fighting, for example.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

Dirty Dog said:


> No way. THAC0, the silly racial restrictions, unplayable multiclass rules, silly class restrictions...


We developed a binder to answer the unfathomable. House rules is how we titled it. It deals with most issues that dragon magazine didn’t hammer out over the years.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

Dirty Dog said:


> Agreed. There were a lot of rules in the early editions which made no sense. For example, weapons restrictions on clerics. So, your gods symbol is a sword, and they use a sword, but you can't?
> There has been much improvement with 5E, but there are certainly still things that make you go "wait...what?" I'm not a fan of the 5E rules for two weapon fighting or unarmed fighting, for example.


Overall, I think 5 e is easier use but I don’t love some of the mechanics and story lines. Some of the story lines of the greyhawk modules are very dear to my heart.


----------



## Steve

Wing Woo Gar said:


> We developed a binder to answer the unfathomable. House rules is how we titled it. It deals with most issues that dragon magazine didn’t hammer out over the years.


Now that's a regret I have.  I had boxes of dragon magazines starting from 1983 to 1988, and gave them all away when I enlisted in the military.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

Steve said:


> Now that's a regret I have.  I had boxes of dragon magazines starting from 1983 to 1988, and gave them all away when I enlisted in the military.


The entirety is available online now.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Wing Woo Gar said:


> We developed a binder to answer the unfathomable. House rules is how we titled it. It deals with most issues that dragon magazine didn’t hammer out over the years.


I think if you have more than a handful of house rules, you're doing something wrong.


----------



## Buka

I think there should be one week designated every year where bicyclists, obviously not kids or once in a while riders, but the full time "I own the road because I'm on a bike" people,  are not allowed to be on the road.

Except for sport. We should be allowed to run them off the road, take their bikes and break them.


----------



## Xue Sheng

that reminds me…
for quite some time, mostly since working for the state and around politician… wait it sounds political bur it really isn’t… there should be a department of stupidity correction… someone does something stupid, or says something stupid, someone from DSC shows up (ex-boxer, the qualification for the job) and punches the offender. Cant avoid it, can’t get out of it, the DSC representative is just doing his job…. I’m betting there would be a lot less stupidity in the government


----------



## Steve

Xue Sheng said:


> that reminds me…
> for quite some time, mostly since working for the state and around politician… wait it sounds political bur it really isn’t… there should be a department of stupidity correction… someone does something stupid, or says something stupid, someone from DSC shows up (ex-boxer, the qualification for the job) and punches the offender. Cant avoid it, can’t get out of it, the DSC representative is just doing his job…. I’m betting there would be a lot less stupidity in the government


It’s a shame stupidity doesn’t hurt.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Steve said:


> It’s a shame stupidity doesn’t hurt.


I actually got the idea while I was trying to get an office to understand that their share drive was to big, taking up to much space and causing other offices problems.

they had multiple duplicate files in various stages of completion, the organization was overly complicated and no one could find anything, thus the file duplicates. Wanted to get rid of this mess. So I set up an organized folder system told them they needed to get rid of duplicate, and outlined various other things that needed to be done. When the head of this office said..that’s great but why don’t we just put or current share in a sub folder in the new system…..


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

Dirty Dog said:


> I think if you have more than a handful of house rules, you're doing something wrong.


Now look here, I’m the DM!


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

Dirty Dog said:


> I think if you have more than a handful of house rules, you're doing something wrong.


There are some things that needed addressing due to lawyer type players taking advantage of technical issues. Yes actual lawyer players. The worst! A good example is a lack of complete spell descriptions.


----------



## Buka

People take Martial Arts classes for lots of different reasons. Exercise, something to do, to have fun, whatever. And while that's certainly true, I believe that those that train diligently want, to some extent, to know how to defend themselves. It's self preservation - an instinct hard wired into our DNA. 

We don't control it, we can't shut it off. When somebody is training on a regular basis in Martial Arts, deep down, part of them wants to know how to defend themselves.

To me, training hard for years and not learning how to defend yourself is just nuts.


----------



## Gyakuto

The whole ‘super hero‘ genre of films has infantilised modern cinema goers. Their huge popularity is an indication of how unsophisticated and undiscerning a huge swathe of the adult population has become.


----------



## Gyakuto

ShortBridge said:


> I am not advocating for athletes all becoming medical super-humans like the Russian dude in Rocky IV. Here's my thinking:
> 
> "Normal" ranges for things like hematocrit, iron levels, testostorone are really large and there is a huge difference from being in the bottom of the "normal" range and near the top of the "normal" range. Both are considered safe. When people drop below those normal levels by a standard deviation, drug therapies are employed to bring them back into the normal range. I experienced this myself, but the second I was in the normal range, of course, they stopped. I felt so much better that I can only imagine what it might be like to be in the high end of the normal range. When you go above normal, it becomes unsafe and people sometimes die or experience other health issues.
> 
> I could go to an anti-aging clinic now and a medical doctor would augment my testosterone and monitor it into safe-normal ranges.
> 
> There is legitimate medical practice around this. The problem is people scoring drugs from their team mates and self administering without any bloodwork.
> 
> Professional sports have gotten way more difficult in terms of # of games played, length of seasons and intensity of things like bike racing over an extended month.
> 
> A former minor league baseball player told me that they used lighter bats at the end of the season than at the beginning because they couldn't swing them anymore. During the baseball steroids era I wasn't surprised by the home run hitters who were obviously juiced, but by the pitchers and 2nd basemen who said "it's not about being bigger, it's about recovering from injury faster. I couldn't play a full season without this."
> 
> So, what if: There were medical protocols for sports medicine that responsibly and safely included tuning of these aspects of athletics blood chemistry. Doctors and athletes had to disclose what they were doing and lab work was mandatory to ensure that the athlete was staying within normal limits. If you go above normal limits, you are suspended and not re-instated until your lab work comes back normal. If you continually go above, then your treatment protocol is no longer approved.  If anyone gets caught doing anything that isn't part of an approved, registered, professionally administered protocol they are barred from the sport for life. We give you a way to do it above board, that covers all of the legitimate excuses and levels the playing field with people who's body naturally produces higher levels of those things. Anything else is cheating and dangerous and you can't play anymore, no second chances.


I was the anti-doping officer for a national martial arts association. The research I read as part of the role, suggested that performance-enhancing substances were used by 60-90% of sports people! That’s just those that admitted to using them. It’s rife! If one sportsperson uses these substances, others have to use them in order to level-up the playing field (pun intended). The genie is out of the bottle and refuses to go back in. 

Perhaps we should simply allow doping and let ‘big pharma’ sponsor our sporting events…’The Pfizer Olympic Games’! ‘Astra-Zeneca World Rugby Sevens Series’. ‘The Moderna American Rounders Game Thingy’. Imagine the 100m sprint run in 5.4sec! Imagine the excitement of witnessing high jumpers going onto orbit! 😳

Or, in an exercise in reductio ad absurdum, one might suggest that athletes should not be allowed to train at all, but be forced to be couch potatoes, drinking beer and eating pizza. This would counter the huge wealth, knowledge and coaching advantages that Western countries have in training their sports people, compared with the third world countries. On the day of the 100m heats, the ‘athletes‘ could be wheeled out to the starting blocks on a sack barrow (Emblazoned with fast food outlet sponsor advertising) and allowed to waddle down the track in 20.6sec. The winner would be an _entirely_ natural, superior genetic athlete! Marvellous!😉


----------



## Dirty Dog

Gyakuto said:


> I was the anti-doping officer for a national martial arts association. The research I read as part of the role, suggested that performance-enhancing substances were used by 60-90% of sports people!


Performance enhancing substances, or *illegal* performance enhancing substances? The difference is crucial.

One of our kids was *huge* into body building (see what I did there?) He used a lot of protein powders and such to improve his performance, but never anything like steroids.


----------



## Gyakuto

Dirty Dog said:


> Performance enhancing substances, or *illegal* performance enhancing substances? The difference is crucial.
> 
> One of our kids was *huge* into body building (see what I did there?) He used a lot of protein powders and such to improve his performance, but never anything like steroids.


Oh, I thought ‘illegal’ was implicit. But of course, performance-enhancing substances very rarely start out being illegal and some take _many_ years to find their way onto WADA’s list of banned substances. 

Unfortunately, that young person is unlikely to become a champion competitive bodybuilder because of the ubiquity of anabolic steroids within that past time. I assume you meant _*anabolic*_ steroids😉


----------



## Argus

Gyakuto said:


> I was the anti-doping officer for a national martial arts association. The research I read as part of the role, suggested that performance-enhancing substances were used by 60-90% of sports people! That’s just those that admitted to using them. It’s rife! If one sportsperson uses these substances, others have to use them in order to level-up the playing field (pun intended). The genie is out of the bottle and refuses to go back in.
> 
> Perhaps we should simply allow doping and let ‘big pharma’ sponsor our sporting events…’The Pfizer Olympic Games’! ‘Astra-Zeneca World Rugby Sevens Series’. ‘The Moderna American Rounders Game Thingy’. Imagine the 100m sprint run in 5.4sec! Imagine the excitement of witnessing high jumpers going onto orbit! 😳
> 
> Or, in an exercise in reductio ad absurdum, one might suggest that athletes should not be allowed to train at all, but be forced to be couch potatoes, drinking beer and eating pizza. This would counter the huge wealth, knowledge and coaching advantages that Western countries have in training their sports people, compared with the third world countries. On the day of the 100m heats, the ‘athletes‘ could be wheeled out to the starting blocks on a sack barrow (Emblazoned with fast food outlet sponsor advertising) and allowed to waddle down the track in 20.6sec. The winner would be an _entirely_ natural, superior genetic athlete! Marvellous!😉



Oh god...

I'm pretty sure athletes would have the highest mortality rate of any profession in *either* of those scenarios.


----------



## Gyakuto

Argus said:


> Oh god...
> 
> I'm pretty sure athletes would have the highest mortality rate of any profession in *either* of those scenarios.


As soon as big money enters sport, the pressure to win, sometimes by any means, increases greatly. One of my academic students was an Olympic Gold medalist heptathalete and as soon as she crossed her ‘amateur’ gold medal finishing line, she was worth £3million in sponsorship alone!


----------



## Dirty Dog

Gyakuto said:


> Oh, I thought ‘illegal’ was implicit. But of course, performance-enhancing substances very rarely start out being illegal and some take _many_ years to find their way onto WADA’s list of banned substances.
> 
> Unfortunately, that young person is unlikely to become a champion competitive bodybuilder because of the ubiquity of anabolic steroids within that past time. I assume you meant _*anabolic*_ steroids😉


I did, yes. Fortunately, competition was never his goal. He wanted to look good, and he wanted to (and now has) become a police officer.
He was top of his class at the academy in shooting, unarmed combat, and the obstacle course. He nearly pooped his pants when he got tazed, though. And according to body cam video his friends send me, he yells things like "I'm going to catch you" constantly when he is in foot pursuits, which I find funny.


----------



## Gyakuto

Dirty Dog said:


> I did, yes. Fortunately, competition was never his goal. He wanted to look good, and he wanted to (and now has) become a police officer.
> He was top of his class at the academy in shooting, unarmed combat, and the obstacle course. He nearly pooped his pants when he got tazed, though. And according to body cam video his friends send me, he yells things like "I'm going to catch you" constantly when he is in foot pursuits, which I find funny.


And I thought US police officers were obese, donut-gobbling people with firearms whom you _always_ call ‘sir’.


----------



## Steve

Gyakuto said:


> I was the anti-doping officer for a national martial arts association. The research I read as part of the role, suggested that performance-enhancing substances were used by 60-90% of sports people! That’s just those that admitted to using them. It’s rife! If one sportsperson uses these substances, others have to use them in order to level-up the playing field (pun intended). The genie is out of the bottle and refuses to go back in.
> 
> Perhaps we should simply allow doping and let ‘big pharma’ sponsor our sporting events…’The Pfizer Olympic Games’! ‘Astra-Zeneca World Rugby Sevens Series’. ‘The Moderna American Rounders Game Thingy’. Imagine the 100m sprint run in 5.4sec! Imagine the excitement of witnessing high jumpers going onto orbit! 😳
> 
> Or, in an exercise in reductio ad absurdum, one might suggest that athletes should not be allowed to train at all, but be forced to be couch potatoes, drinking beer and eating pizza. This would counter the huge wealth, knowledge and coaching advantages that Western countries have in training their sports people, compared with the third world countries. On the day of the 100m heats, the ‘athletes‘ could be wheeled out to the starting blocks on a sack barrow (Emblazoned with fast food outlet sponsor advertising) and allowed to waddle down the track in 20.6sec. The winner would be an _entirely_ natural, superior genetic athlete! Marvellous!😉



While fun to think about, I think it's important to remember the downstream effectives that the funnel of professional sports creates.  For every doped up professional athlete, you have dozens or more doped up college or second tier athletes, and hundreds or thousands of doped up amateur athletes, and a generation of doped up high school athletes.  The point being, regardless of what we think about adults choosing to dope or not through the lens of competitive advantage and sportsmanship, it has a huge impact downstream all the way down to the point where kids (and their parents) are just starting to think, "Hey, I might have a chance to make a career out of this."


----------



## Xue Sheng

Another of my most controversial, non-political opinion..... Dogs are better than cats.....


----------



## Steve

Gyakuto said:


> And I thought US police officers were obese, donut-gobbling people with firearms whom you _always_ call ‘sir’.


Only the really good ones.


----------



## Steve

Xue Sheng said:


> Another of my most controversial, non-political opinion..... Dogs are better than cats.....


I get this completely.  

I grew up with dogs.  Always considered myself a dog person, and that hasn't changed.  But I have learned over the last 10 years that I'm also a cat person.  My two feline a-holes are pretty darned cool.  

I think I've evolved into just being a rescue animal person... dogs or cats.  I think when my wife and I retire and have a little more free time, we're going to foster animals for the human society or a local rescue.  I'd like to focus on senior animals, dogs or cats.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Steve said:


> I get this completely.
> 
> I grew up with dogs.  Always considered myself a dog person, and that hasn't changed.  But I have learned over the last 10 years that I'm also a cat person.  My two feline a-holes are pretty darned cool.
> 
> I think I've evolved into just being a rescue animal person... dogs or cats.  I think when my wife and I retire and have a little more free time, we're going to foster animals for the human society or a local rescue.  I'd like to focus on senior animals, dogs or cats.



I too had a cat once....dogs are still better.... that is my unsupportable opinion and I'm sticking to it


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

Xue Sheng said:


> Another of my most controversial, non-political opinion..... Dogs are better than cats.....


Only the really good ones.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

Xue Sheng said:


> I too had a cat once....dogs are still better.... that is my unsupportable opinion and I'm sticking to it


Perhaps you need to try a different recipe?


----------



## elder999

Xue Sheng said:


> Another of my most controversial, non-political opinion..... Dogs are better than cats.....


Damn straight!


----------



## Steve

Wing Woo Gar said:


> Only the really good ones.


They're all good dogs.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

Steve said:


> They're all good dogs.
> 
> View attachment 28785


When it comes to epicurian descriptions, “good” is inadequate. Please talk about flavors, smells, and textures. 🐶


----------



## Xue Sheng

Wing Woo Gar said:


> Only the really good ones.



Real bad dogs are even better than real good cats


----------



## Steve

Xue Sheng said:


> Real bad dogs are even better than real good cats


They’re all good dogs.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

Steve said:


> They’re all good dogs.


Ok you may be right. Bad cats make for great dogs.


----------



## Gyakuto

The Muppets were not funny.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Another of my most controversial, non-political opinions.... If you wear brown shoes with a blue or black suit..... it a disgusting abomination and just wrong...not to mention a major fashion faux pas
​


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

Gyakuto said:


> The Muppets were not funny.


 Not even Beaker? Pigs in space?


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

Xue Sheng said:


> Another of my most controversial, non-political opinions.... If you wear brown shoes with a blue or black suit..... it a disgusting abomination and just wrong...not to mention a major fashion faux pas
> ​


Nah you are right on. Not controversial in my book.


----------



## Gyakuto

Wing Woo Gar said:


> Not even Beaker? Pigs in space?


No! I think the issue was a lot of it was ‘American humour’…the unfunny kind…like SNL.…the sketches went on too long and stopped being funny. Many of the guests were unknown in the U.K. It just didn’t travel very well. I should say, I am probably in a minority even here in the U.K., but I never even cracked a smile at the Muppet Show.

Frasier? Genius. Curb Your Enthusiasm? Genius. Big Bang Theory? Very good. Friends? Very good.


----------



## Gyakuto

Only 10% of ‘Monty Python’s Flying Circus‘ was funny. Is this the right room for an argument?


----------



## Buka

Gyakuto said:


> Only 10% of ‘Monty Python’s Flying Circus‘ was funny. Is this the right room for an argument?


Agreed. But The Holy Grail is Gospel in the neighborhood I grew up in. To this day.


----------



## Buka

Here's my favorite unpopular opinion, hopefully it's non political.

There should be no innocence for insanity. I don't care if it's temporary or life long.

We really don't need any more crazy people. Yes, I know, I'm crass and unsympathetic.


----------



## Steve

Gyakuto said:


> Only 10% of ‘Monty Python’s Flying Circus‘ was funny. Is this the right room for an argument?


The rest was lovely hilarious.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

Gyakuto said:


> No! I think the issue was a lot of it was ‘American humour’…the unfunny kind…like SNL.…the sketches went on too long and stopped being funny. Many of the guests were unknown in the U.K. It just didn’t travel very well. I should say, I am probably in a minority even here in the U.K., but I never even cracked a smile at the Muppet Show.
> 
> Frasier? Genius. Curb Your Enthusiasm? Genius. Big Bang Theory? Very good. Friends? Very good.


I’m ok with curb I never watched Big Bang. But Wtf? Friends? That is hot garbage.  It’s up there with little house on the prairie. Btw In 5th grade I once convinced a girl that I disliked that the final episode in walnut grove was when the natives came to town and burned it to the ground and feathered each and every character leaving them on their faces for the birds and beasts of the field. I admit, it still tickles me a little bit to this very day.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

Gyakuto said:


> Only 10% of ‘Monty Python’s Flying Circus‘ was funny. Is this the right room for an argument?


Yes. I agree.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

Buka said:


> Agreed. But The Holy Grail is Gospel in the neighborhood I grew up in. To this day.


I have to agree, that is my personal fave.


----------



## Steve

You guys are just flat wrong about Monty python. 😅


----------



## Gyakuto

Ironic


Buka said:


> Agreed. But The Holy Grail is Gospel in the neighborhood I grew up in. To this day.


😄 When Richard Dawkins was signing my copy of ‘God Delusion’ recently, I told him that ironically, his book is my Bible! He smiled and said told me that some hotels have replaced the usual Gideon Bible with God Delusion! “Not in the USA!” I suggested!


----------



## Gyakuto

An international meeting requires convening to standardise the pronunciation of the -‘stein’ name suffix. If Einstein = ‘Ein-styn‘ then why was Rhoda’s surname ‘Morgan-steen’ (if you remember that programme, you are old!). When referring to the disgraceful Harvey Weinstein should it be pronounced ‘Weinsteen‘ or Weinstyn? How does one pronounce the surname of Prince Andrew’s best ex-friend Jeffrey Epstein…Epstein or Epstyn?


----------



## Steve

Gyakuto said:


> An international meeting requires convening to standardise the pronunciation of the -‘stein’ name suffix. If Einstein = ‘Ein-styn‘ then why was Rhoda’s surname ‘Morgan-steen’ (if you remember that programme, you are old!). When referring to the disgraceful Harvey Weinstein should it be pronounced ‘Weinsteen‘ or Weinstyn? How does one pronounce the surname of Prince Andrew’s best ex-friend Jeffrey Epstein…Epstein or Epstyn?


Reminds me of a story I heard once.  No idea if it's true, fair warning.  But the upshot was that we can pronounce our names however we like.  So, I could introduce myself as Steve and spell it G-Y-A-K-U-T-O.


----------



## Steve

Controversial opinion, we should be as sympathetic and supportive in every way to people who have mental illness as we are to people who have cancer.


----------



## Gyakuto

Steve said:


> Reminds me of a story I heard once.  No idea if it's true, fair warning.  But the upshot was that we can pronounce our names however we like.  So, I could introduce myself as Steve and spell it G-Y-A-K-U-T-O.


Mr Musk? Elon? Is that you?


----------



## Steve

Buka said:


> Agreed. But The Holy Grail is Gospel in the neighborhood I grew up in. To this day.


When I was very young... around 10 years old... I was pretty sick.  This was before we had a remote control TV, and the cable box was one of those old ones with the slider.  My mom and dad went to work and left me at home on the couch, and my mom put on PBS, thinking at least I'd have something reasonably educational on the TV.  That day, they ran a 12 hour marathon of Monty Python's Flying Circus, and I was thoroughly hooked.  

Monty Python's Meaning of Life was the very first rated R movie I saw in the theaters.  They were masters of moving seamlessly between high comedy and low.


----------



## mograph

Gyakuto said:


> why was Rhoda’s surname ‘Morgan-steen’ (if you remember that programme, you are old!).


Actually, it was Morgen-_stern_.








						Rhoda Morgenstern - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Yes, I'm old. Carry on!


----------



## Gyakuto

Steve said:


> When I was very young... around 10 years old... I was pretty sick.  This was before we had a remote control TV, and the cable box was one of those old ones with the slider.  My mom and dad went to work and left me at home on the couch, and my mom put on PBS, thinking at least I'd have something reasonably educational on the TV.  That day, they ran a 12 hour marathon of Monty Python's Flying Circus, and I was thoroughly hooked.
> 
> Monty Python's Meaning of Life was the very first rated R movie I saw in the theaters.  They were masters of moving seamlessly between high comedy and low.


The films are very good as they’re a distillation of their material. But some of their material is a ‘filler’ at best. They have admitted this themselves as the were given carte blanche on 13 initial episodes (I think it was 13) and didn’t have enough material to fill the time. Thus they sometimes came up with below par material.


----------



## Gyakuto

Were our American cousins familiar with Spike Milligan?






His grave stone reads, ‘I told I was ill’.


----------



## Steve

mograph said:


> Actually, it was Morgen-_stern_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhoda Morgenstern - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm old. Carry on!


----------



## Steve

Anyone else enjoy Taskmaster or 8 out of 10 Cats?  We'll catch those when we can.  

We've tried watching the offshoots of Taskmaster in different countries, but the only other version that seems to work is New Zealand.  The American version was pretty terrible.


----------



## Buka

Steve said:


> When I was very young... around 10 years old... I was pretty sick.  This was before we had a remote control TV, and the cable box was one of those old ones with the slider.  My mom and dad went to work and left me at home on the couch, and my mom put on PBS, thinking at least I'd have something reasonably educational on the TV.  That day, they ran a 12 hour marathon of Monty Python's Flying Circus, and I was thoroughly hooked.
> 
> Monty Python's Meaning of Life was the very first rated R movie I saw in the theaters.  They were masters of moving seamlessly between high comedy and low.


The part where the waiter seduces the portly customer into eating just one more wafer thin mint....

I nearly fell off my chair the first time I saw that. As lowbrow as it is, still made me laugh hard.


----------



## Steve

Buka said:


> The part where the waiter seduces the portly customer into eating just one more wafer thin mint....
> 
> I nearly fell off my chair the first time I saw that. As lowbrow as it is, still made me laugh hard.


"How are you feeling?"
"Better...  Better get me a bucket because I'm going to throw up!"  

Me too.  The fish scene right before that...

"Hey look... Howard's being eaten."
"Makes you think, doesn't it?"
"Yeah, I mean... what's it all about?"

But the best part of the movie is when the protestant is complaining about the catholics selling off their kids for medical experiments.  That entire scene is genius.


----------



## Buka

Steve said:


> Controversial opinion, we should be as sympathetic and supportive in every way to people who have mental illness as we are to people who have cancer.


I can't argue that. 

I have several people in my family who suffer from mental illness. I just don't care anymore. Not even one little, tiny bit. 

I actually find it refreshing not caring anymore. I think it's part of personal self defense.


----------



## hoshin1600

Gyakuto said:


> No! I think the issue was a lot of it was ‘American humour’…the unfunny kind…like SNL.…the sketches went on too long and stopped being funny. Many of the guests were unknown in the U.K. It just didn’t travel very well. I should say, I am probably in a minority even here in the U.K., but I never even cracked a smile at the Muppet Show.
> 
> Frasier? Genius. Curb Your Enthusiasm? Genius. Big Bang Theory? Very good. Friends? Very good.


Depends on how old you were when watching Muppets.  If your over 12, it wasn't designed for you.


----------



## Xue Sheng

I got another one.... I think it is OK to wear white after labor day


----------



## _Simon_

I think controversial, non-political opinions are sooooo not controversial... and are really quite political!!!


----------



## hoshin1600

Watching sports like baseball, basketball, football ect.. is dumb.  It's nothing more than buying into an ideology.  A cult to identify with so you can belong to a group and your soul feels a little less pathetic.
Hockey on the other hand is awesome.


----------



## Buka

hoshin1600 said:


> Watching sports like baseball, basketball, football ect.. is dumb.  It's nothing more than buying into an ideology.  A cult to identify with so you can belong to a group and your soul feels a little less pathetic.
> Hockey on the other hand is awesome.


Football dumb? Blasphemer!


----------



## geezer

mograph said:


> Actually, it was Morgen-_stern_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhoda Morgenstern - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


Morgenstern?! Like S.Morgenstern, the author of the _Princess Bride_???


----------



## geezer

Buka said:


> Football dumb? Blasphemer!


I'm sure he meant soccer.


----------



## MadMartigan

hoshin1600 said:


> Watching sports like baseball, basketball, football ect.. is dumb. It's nothing more than buying into an ideology. A cult to identify with so you can belong to a group and your soul feels a little less pathetic.


And on a related note: 
All team sport statistics are meaningless. 

With however many players on the team, even if the same teams played one another every time, it would never work out to the exact combination of players again each other evenly. So what happened last time has (at best) only an intellectual affect. Only stats for 1 on 1 sports (like tennis or mma) have any real use.


----------



## Buka

geezer said:


> I'm sure he meant soccer.


Ah, hadn't thought of that.


----------



## Xue Sheng

geezer said:


> I'm sure he meant soccer.





Buka said:


> Ah, hadn't thought of that.


 HEY!!!! What you got against soccer...


----------



## Steve

Xue Sheng said:


> HEY!!!! What you got against soccer...


And we’ve gone full circle.  The very first controversial opinion posted in this thread:



Steve said:


> I'll start with something I've kept inside for a really long time, but it's time to say it:  Soccer isn't really a sport.  It's a way for uncoordinated kids to get some exercise, and a little sunshine.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Steve said:


> And we’ve gone full circle.  The very first controversial opinion posted in this thread:



Never known a pro I guess you anti-soccerist 

but seriously, my best friend in high school ended up a pro-soccer player... and man, he was deadly with a soccer ball....could take out his sisters idiot boyfriend a 200 feet, no problem...


----------



## Buka

Xue Sheng said:


> HEY!!!! What you got against soccer...


You mean other than it's boring?


----------



## mograph

*No values are objective: they are all subjective*, and those that we _think_ are objective are just _popular_ with our group.

For example, pineapple on pizza is not _objectively_ disgusting: it's only disgusting to the group that finds it so. 

Now, if we _define_ a value in an objective way, then that value, based on that definition, can be objective. For example, the Toronto Maple Leafs can be said to be a bad team because they rarely win (or haven't won the Stanley Cup since 1967), if we define a good team by their number of wins, or by how recently they won a championship.

Carry on.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Buka said:


> You mean other than it's boring?


As someone who loves almost any sport-less boring than baseball. In baseball you're spending half the time waiting for a pitch to be made/hit, while 90% of the team is waiting for the same. In soccer the ball is always in motion, and even the people not involved in a play are trying to get into the right positioning. It's basically hockey but using your feet rather than sticks, more strategy, and less violence.


----------



## Dirty Dog

mograph said:


> *No values are objective: they are all subjective*, and those that we _think_ are objective are just _popular_ with our group.
> 
> For example, pineapple on pizza is not _objectively_ disgusting: it's only disgusting to the group that finds it so.


No, pineapple on pizza is objectively disgusting. Those who think otherwise are just sick and twisted, that's all there is to it.


----------



## Buka

Dirty Dog said:


> No, pineapple on pizza is objectively disgusting. Those who think otherwise are just sick and twisted, that's all there is to it.


Certainly not the first time I've been described as sick and twisted.


----------



## Steve

mograph said:


> *No values are objective: they are all subjective*, and those that we _think_ are objective are just _popular_ with our group.
> 
> For example, pineapple on pizza is not _objectively_ disgusting: it's only disgusting to the group that finds it so.
> 
> Now, if we _define_ a value in an objective way, then that value, based on that definition, can be objective. For example, the Toronto Maple Leafs can be said to be a bad team because they rarely win (or haven't won the Stanley Cup since 1967), if we define a good team by their number of wins, or by how recently they won a championship.
> 
> Carry on.


I think it’s worth distinguishing between a value and an opinion.  integrity is a value. Courage and service are values.  Some values can be negative, like avarice.  

Personally I think values are pretty objective, but  could agree that how they are prioritized is subjective.  

Opinions are all over the place.


----------



## Buka

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> As someone who loves almost any sport-less boring than baseball. In baseball you're spending half the time waiting for a pitch to be made/hit, while 90% of the team is waiting for the same. In soccer the ball is always in motion, and even the people not involved in a play are trying to get into the right positioning. It's basically hockey but using your feet rather than sticks, more strategy, and less violence.


What you need is Banana Ball, it's the new baseball played down south.

Amongst the rules.....

Who ever wins an inning gets 1 point.
Two hour time limit for the game.
Batters may not step out of the batters box.
No bunting.
No visits to the mound.
Batters can steal first base.
If a fan catches the baseball, it's an out.

There's a few more, but those are what I remember. I saw part of a game on TV, it was way cool.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Buka said:


> You mean other than it's boring?


----------



## Buka

Xue Sheng said:


>


You attempt to utilize an old Bruce Lee clip against an even older Bruce Lee fan?

(You must now visualize the following response with the video not matching the audio...)

"You....must be....tired...of living."


----------



## Xue Sheng

Buka said:


> You attempt to utilize an old Bruce Lee clip against an even older Bruce Lee fan?
> 
> (You must now visualize the following response with the video not matching the audio...)
> 
> "You....must be....tired...of living."


----------



## Buka

Xue Sheng said:


>


As a Martial Artist, and someone who loves and appreciates movies more than anyone I know, I LOVE that clip above.

Almost makes me want to make Bruce Lee movie sounds. Almost.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Buka said:


> As a Martial Artist, and someone who loves and appreciates movies more than anyone I know, I LOVE that clip above.
> 
> Almost makes me want to make Bruce Lee movie sounds. Almost.



Makes me want to go back and train JKD...which I was expressly told by the retina surgeon to stop 
​


----------



## Buka

Xue Sheng said:


> Makes me want to go back and train JKD...which I was expressly told by the retina surgeon to stop
> ​


Could you wear safety goggles or something like that?


----------



## hoshin1600

Bob Ross is an imposter.
The style of painting and the show itself was created by Bill Alexander. The network executives didn't like Bill because he was German with an accent. Bob learned from Bill and the executives fired Bill and put soft spoken hippy Bob in his place. Thus Bob Ross became famous off the back and hard work of an old German imigrant. While Bill died heart broken and faded into obscurity.


----------



## Steve

hoshin1600 said:


> Bob Ross is an imposter.
> The style of painting and the show itself was created by Bill Alexander. The network executives didn't like Bill because he was German with an accent. Bob learned from Bill and the executives fired Bill and put soft spoken hippy Bob in his place. Thus Bob Ross became famous off the back and hard work of an old German imigrant. While Bill died heart broken and faded into obscurity.



Yeah.  It's Bob's fault Bill Alexander never hit it big.  Maybe his charisma translates better in person:


----------



## Xue Sheng

Buka said:


> Could you wear safety goggles or something like that?



It is the detached retina history of mine, the MD seems to feel that getting hit in the head on a regular basis is a bad idea. But I will admit, it has not stopped me from thinking...but what if I wear head protection...


----------



## Steve

I’m thinking that probably wouldn’t help much. 😅


----------



## hoshin1600

Steve said:


> Yeah.  It's Bob's fault Bill Alexander never hit it big.  Maybe his charisma translates better in person:


The title of the thread is controversial now isn't.  So....it is a controversy.  I never said it was Bob's fault. I actually said it was an executive decision. Bill was on TV for 8 years, that's not an unpopular show to be on that long. It's just that few people remember him.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Steve said:


> I’m thinking that probably wouldn’t help much. 😅



I actually think your right..... which is one of the reasons I hav not done it. I spent much of my life not listening to doctors and it got to where I am today...one knee replaced, another should be and a hip too. It only took me a bit over 50 years to tart listening. And with this one, if the left eye got the detachment, well, that is a career ender if I can't read a computer screen


----------



## Gyakuto

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> As someone who loves almost any sport-less boring than baseball. In baseball you're spending half the time waiting for a pitch to be made/hit, while 90% of the team is waiting for the same. In soccer the ball is always in motion, and even the people not involved in a play are trying to get into the right positioning. It's basically hockey but using your feet rather than sticks, more strategy, and less violence.


Have you, perchance, witnessed Cricket? Prepare for deep sleep….


----------



## Steve

Gyakuto said:


> Have you, perchance, witnessed Cricket? Prepare for deep sleep….


Not the way the Trobrianders of PNG play.  I could watch that all the time.


----------



## Tony Dismukes

hoshin1600 said:


> Bob Ross is an imposter.
> The style of painting and the show itself was created by Bill Alexander. The network executives didn't like Bill because he was German with an accent. Bob learned from Bill and the executives fired Bill and put soft spoken hippy Bob in his place. Thus Bob Ross became famous off the back and hard work of an old German imigrant. While Bill died heart broken and faded into obscurity.


----------



## Steve

hoshin1600 said:


> The title of the thread is controversial now isn't.  So....it is a controversy.  I never said it was Bob's fault. I actually said it was an executive decision. Bill was on TV for 8 years, that's not an unpopular show to be on that long. It's just that few people remember him.



Bob can’t help having an inherently hypnotic voice and the demeanor of a koala. 🐨 

No matter how hard you try, a German (or Prussian or Austrian) accent will never sound soothing.  😀


----------



## Steve

Tony Dismukes said:


>


Why he was only 5’ 3”, girls could not resist his stare.  Not very many artists are memorialized in an early 70’s punk rock song.


----------



## hoshin1600

Steve said:


> No matter how hard you try, a German (or Prussian or Austrian) accent will never sound soothing. 😀


Which is why they kicked Bill to the curb.


Steve said:


> Bob can’t help having an inherently hypnotic voice and the demeanor of a koala. 🐨


I bet the whole soft hippy vibe is an act. In real life Bob Ross takes off his fake Fro and talks like M&M. (Don't do drugs) Bob is the real slim shady.


----------



## Gyakuto

Steve said:


> No matter how hard you try, a German (or Prussian or Austrian) accent will never sound soothing.  😀


----------



## punisher73

I had a friend that went to Ball State University and majored in Art (late 1990's).

Bob Ross lived in Muncie, where BSU is located.  All of the Art Professors called Ross "a hack" and thought he had no talent.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

hoshin1600 said:


> Bob Ross is an imposter.
> The style of painting and the show itself was created by Bill Alexander. The network executives didn't like Bill because he was German with an accent. Bob learned from Bill and the executives fired Bill and put soft spoken hippy Bob in his place. Thus Bob Ross became famous off the back and hard work of an old German imigrant. While Bill died heart broken and faded into obscurity.


Had to look into this because I hadn't heard of Bill before. Looks like the time period between Bill's show and Bob's was 8 months. He also directly mentioned Bill in the first few episodes. That makes me think it's less of him being an impostor or stealing his work, so much as Bill gave it a go, was moderately successful but eventually it didn't work out, then Bob tried and was much more successful. Happens all the time.

If he took over Bill's show itself, or started his while Bill's was going on, I'd have a different opinion about it.


----------



## hoshin1600

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> Had to look into this because I hadn't heard of Bill before. Looks like the time period between Bill's show and Bob's was 8 months. He also directly mentioned Bill in the first few episodes. That makes me think it's less of him being an impostor or stealing his work, so much as Bill gave it a go, was moderately successful but eventually it didn't work out, then Bob tried and was much more successful. Happens all the time.
> 
> If he took over Bill's show itself, or started his while Bill's was going on, I'd have a different opinion about it.





Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> Had to look into this because I hadn't heard of Bill before. Looks like the time period between Bill's show and Bob's was 8 months. He also directly mentioned Bill in the first few episodes. That makes me think it's less of him being an impostor or stealing his work, so much as Bill gave it a go, was moderately successful but eventually it didn't work out, then Bob tried and was much more successful. Happens all the time.
> 
> If he took over Bill's show itself, or started his while Bill's was going on, I'd have a different opinion about it.


Like I said the PBS station executives decided to end Bill's show and replace him with Bob Ross. Bill was the creator of the show and held some legal right to the show, so obviously PBS created a "new show"  but ultimately it's the same show.  The entire story was captured in a book but I've only read what was available on line. My impression was that the network was not upfront with Bill and were a little shady since he had creator rights. It's been written that Bill was bitter about the whole thing and felt ripped off. 
The story is out there on the internet for anyone to read and judge for themselves.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

hoshin1600 said:


> Like I said the PBS station executives decided to end Bill's show and replace him with Bob Ross. Bill was the creator of the show and held some legal right to the show, so obviously PBS created a "new show"  but ultimately it's the same show.  The entire story was captured in a book but I've only read what was available on line. My impression was that the network was not upfront with Bill and were a little shady since he had creator rights. It's been written that Bill was bitter about the whole thing and felt ripped off.
> The story is out there on the internet for anyone to read and judge for themselves.


My point wasn't that it was a new show, but that there was an 8 month gap between the two. It's not a particularly complicated show, so if they were just avoiding name stuff, they didn't need to wait that long. 

I did read through the story, and to me at least it read more like the producers decided the show wasn't worth keeping around any longer, then had a change of mind and started looking for new talent. Only the people involved know the full story though I'm sure.


----------



## Steve

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> My point wasn't that it was a new show, but that there was an 8 month gap between the two. It's not a particularly complicated show, so if they were just avoiding name stuff, they didn't need to wait that long.
> 
> I did read through the story, and to me at least it read more like the producers decided the show wasn't worth keeping around any longer, then had a change of mind and started looking for new talent. Only the people involved know the full story though I'm sure.


I guess we'll all have to wait until HBO produces a series on this as a companion to Julia.


----------



## Buka

As for TV artists....Captain Bob on Boston TV way back when, was better than all of them in my opinion.


----------



## Steve

Controversial opinions: 

Too few people actually know what "decimate" means.  It refers to reducing something by 10%, not destroying it completely. 

"Literally" can be used literally or figuratively.  Both are correct.  So, when a kid says, "I literally died," it's okay.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Steve said:


> Controversial opinions:
> 
> Too few people actually know what "decimate" means.  It refers to reducing something by 10%, not destroying it completely.
> 
> "Literally" can be used literally or figuratively.  Both are correct.  So, when a kid says, "I literally died," it's okay.


Are you going by modern or historical definitions here? If you're going by modern, then your statement about literally/figuratively is accurate, but decimate is not, since it's now in dictionaries with the definition to destroy something completely (in better words). If you're going by historical, you're right that decimate is 10%, but then you should only view literally as literal.


----------



## Steve

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> Are you going by modern or historical definitions here? If you're going by modern, then your statement about literally/figuratively is accurate, but decimate is not, since it's now in dictionaries with the definition to destroy something completely (in better words). If you're going by historical, you're right that decimate is 10%, but then you should only view literally as literal.


I feel literally zero compulsion to be consistent.  My opinions are controversial, and I stand by them.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Steve said:


> I feel literally zero compulsion to be consistent.  My opinions are controversial, and I stand by them.


Internal controversy is the best kind.


----------



## Buka

Controversial opinion...

I think boxing promotor Don King and a certain orange hued man from Florida are the same person.
Weird haircuts, never an entire sentence without falsehoods, steals money, giant a-holes.

And if you think about it, ever see them together?


----------



## mograph

Steve said:


> I think it’s worth distinguishing between a value and an opinion.  integrity is a value. Courage and service are values.  Some values can be negative, like avarice.
> 
> Personally I think values are pretty objective, but  could agree that how they are prioritized is subjective.
> 
> Opinions are all over the place.


Sort of ... courage is a behaviour: you act with courage against your fears. Integrity is a state of _integration_ between actions or between attitude and behaviour: your actions integrate with your attitude, or your behaviour integrates with your professed beliefs. Service is acting for the benefit of another, or others.

Yes, most of us _value_ those qualities, or behaviours. The fact that not _all_ of us value them (look around these days) means that they are subjective. The fact that _most_ of us value them means they are based on consensus, or social necessity: they are prosocial, or good for society as a whole. But not _everyone_ values them, and they do not serve all individuals (again, look around: bad and antisocial behaviour is still rewarded).

That's what I meant. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Buka

Controversial fact....

Do not, under any circumstances, completely trust your bank, or any bank.

Their mission statement is to screw you.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Buka said:


> Controversial fact....
> 
> Do not, under any circumstances, completely trust your bank, or any bank.
> 
> Their mission statement is to screw you.



well it can also be said...
Do not, under any circumstances, completely trust a tree.
Their goal is to jump you when you least expect it. .


----------



## Buka

Xue Sheng said:


> well it can also be said...
> Do not, under any circumstances, completely trust a tree.
> Their goal is to jump you when you least expect it. .


You can keep them away with a handful of sawdust. They tremble so much their leaves shake.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Buka said:


> You can keep them away with a handful of sawdust. They tremble so much their leaves shake.



NO!!! that is how you anger them...and then...WHAMMO!!! they are on you... I know...it has happened to me....a few times... that is why I use to hit them...to keep them in line


----------



## Buka

Xue Sheng said:


> NO!!! that is how you anger them...and then...WHAMMO!!! they are on you... I know...it has happened to me....a few times... that is why I use to hit them...to keep them in line


Don't let the Ents hear you say that.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Buka said:


> Don't let the Ents hear you say that.



ME!!! Your the one threatening them with sawdust


----------



## drop bear

The Avengers should have been paid.


----------



## drop bear

Buka said:


> Controversial opinion...
> 
> I think boxing promotor Don King and a certain orange hued man from Florida are the same person.
> Weird haircuts, never an entire sentence without falsehoods, steals money, giant a-holes.
> 
> And if you think about it, ever see them together?


----------



## Gyakuto

You Tube videos that welcome the viewer with “Hey guys, wha’s uh?” should _immediately_ be skipped regardless of _any_ other factor.


----------



## Gyakuto

drop bear said:


> The Avengers should have been paid.


Steed and Mrs Peel were too classy to accept monetary remuneration for their crime busting 😐


----------



## Gyakuto

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> Are you going by modern or historical definitions here? If you're going by modern, then your statement about literally/figuratively is accurate, but decimate is not, since it's now in dictionaries with the definition to destroy something completely (in better words). If you're going by historical, you're right that decimate is 10%, but then you should only view literally as literal.


Charles Dickens (and many others around his time) used ‘literally’ in the same manner as reality show amebae. Decimate comes from the Latin


----------



## Xue Sheng

Gyakuto said:


> Charles Dickens (and many others around his time) used ‘literally’ in the same manner as reality show amebae. Decimate comes from the Latin
> View attachment 28822



And Latin is Roman and to Romans decimate meant "*kill* one in every ten". Which is a reduction of 10%...by killing 10% of the group it was used on.

 Current, commonly used meaning is

kill, destroy, or remove a large percentage or part of.


----------



## Buka

Narcan shouldn't be available to anyone. You want to do too much? Go ahead.

Mass shooters? Their parents should be charged with their crimes. Want kids, raise them right. If they're crazy, drown them.

Is that controversial enough?


----------



## Gyakuto

We have equally poor parents here in the U.K., maybe even poorer than in the USA. And yet there are hardly any mass shootings in the U.K….very rare indeed. So it can’t be solely down to bad parenting. Now, what’s the other  major difference between the U.K. and the USA that might account for fewer shootings in the U.K. compared to the USA? 🤔 _What_ could it be? If only I could work it out…😉


----------



## Steve

Buka said:


> Narcan shouldn't be available to anyone. You want to do too much? Go ahead.
> 
> Mass shooters? Their parents should be charged with their crimes. Want kids, raise them right. If they're crazy, drown them.
> 
> Is that controversial enough?


Pretty controversial.


----------



## Xue Sheng

The pen...ISN'T mightier than the sword


----------



## Gyakuto

Naloxone (Narcan) is also used in hospitals for accidental clinician-mediated opiate overdose! 

Many years ago, we had an actor on the ward (he was in ‘Skippy the Bush Kangaroo’ if you remember that!). His post-operative morphine pump’s dose lock hadn’t been set and he gave himself so much morphine he was on the verge of death through asphyxiation (morphine suppresses respiratory effort). I gave him naloxone and within seconds he was wide awake clutching his chest wound, swearing and shouting for painkillers! He made a full recovery and went home eventually.

Many years later, I’m in A&E with a kidney stone. It seems I’m very sensitive to the low dose of morphine they’ve given me and am not breathing sufficiently to remain adequately oxygenated. They’re going to give me naloxone but I protest as I don’t want to be back in pain again! So my lovely other half (a consultant physician) watches over me and if I don’t take a breath she nudges me and shouts, “BREATHE!” until the morphine wears off a bit 😀


----------



## Buka

Steve said:


> Pretty controversial.


Ugly what I wrote, wasn't it? But wait, it gets worse.....

If you go down the list of mass shootings at U.S. schools, most of the killers turned the guns on themselves after killing classmates and teachers. Several others were killed by police, and a few were taken into custody alive.

Two are now out of prison. They were arrested in a state that, at the time, could not charge juveniles as adults (the law in that state as since been changed) But they probably learned their lesson in Juvie lockup. Or have they? 

One has since been arrested with….wait for it…. an illegal handgun. The other is now applying for a concealed carry permit under a different name - which he legally changed. And unlike registered sex offenders, nobody who ends up living next to them will even know they're there. There is currently no registration for “freed mass murderers”. Until they go off again, which I’ll bet my thumbs they do. Maybe they’ll live next to one of us. Or next to one of our grown children and their babies. Nobody will even know they’re there. Until you know when. 

If you don't think there's a chance of that, my brother, go talk to Santa Claus.


----------



## Xue Sheng

I got it, but this could also cross over into political.... sorry if it does for you...but...my most controversial, non-political opinion is.....

This originally comes from Groucho Marx by the way.....





Original


----------



## Gyakuto

Buka said:


> Ugly what I wrote, wasn't it? But wait, it gets worse.....
> 
> If you go down the list of mass shootings at U.S. schools, most of the killers turned the guns on themselves after killing classmates and teachers. Several others were killed by police, and a few were taken into custody alive.
> 
> Two are now out of prison. They were arrested in a state that, at the time, could not charge juveniles as adults (the law in that state as since been changed) But they probably learned their lesson in Juvie lockup. Or have they?
> 
> One has since been arrested with….wait for it…. an illegal handgun. The other is now applying for a concealed carry permit under a different name - which he legally changed. And unlike registered sex offenders, nobody who ends up living next to them will even know they're there. There is currently no registration for “freed mass murderers”. Until they go off again, which I’ll bet my thumbs they do. Maybe they’ll live next to one of us. Or next to one of our grown children and their babies. Nobody will even know they’re there. Until you know when.
> 
> If you don't think there's a chance of that, my brother, go talk to Santa Claus.


Again, you haven’t addressed the root issue in all this!


----------



## Steve

Gyakuto said:


> Again, you haven’t addressed the root issue in all this!



While I agree with you, this is most definitely a political discussion.  Let’s keep this apolitical and have a little fun.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

Steve said:


> While I agree with you, this is most definitely a political discussion.  Let’s keep this apolitical and have a little fun.


That is right on target, we don’t want to trigger anybody.


----------



## Gyakuto

Wing Woo Gar said:


> That is right on target, we don’t want to trigger anybody.


‘Trigger’…😄…nice one!


----------



## Steve

Five Guys is better than In N Out burgers.

Shake Shack is better than both of them.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Yeah well...whatever it is...I'm against it


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

Gyakuto said:


> ‘Trigger’…😄…nice one!


On target…


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

Xue Sheng said:


> Yeah well...whatever it is...I'm against it


Its because they don’t serve bacon at in n out huh?


----------



## Steve

Controversial opinion: the best cars from the 1960s weren't built in America.


Europe/Asia>     USADatsun 240ZCorvetteBMW 2002   CamaroMINI CooperGTOPorsche 911Mustang


----------



## Steve

Wing Woo Gar said:


> On target…


You had that one in the chamber.  We all know it.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

Steve said:


> You had that one in the chamber.  We all know it.


I aim to please…


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

Gyakuto said:


> ‘Trigger’…😄…nice one!


Trying to keep the topic in my sights…


----------



## Steve

Non-controversial opinion:  weed smells like ***.  Cigars are worse.  But even 25 years after I quit, cigarettes still smell really good.


----------



## Buka

Steve said:


> Non-controversial opinion:  weed smells like ***.  Cigars are worse.  But even 25 years after I quit, cigarettes still smell really good.


Blasphemer!


----------



## hoshin1600

Jimmy hendrix was NOT the greatest guitar player of all time. He was like a 2 year old throwing paint at the wall and calling it modern art.


----------



## hoshin1600

Kim Kardashian looks like a bag full of cottage cheese.


----------



## hoshin1600

Trump - Don pic,,,Obviously photo shop. You can see the straight line between them where it was mashed up.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Steve said:


> Controversial opinion: the best cars from the 1960s weren't built in America.
> 
> 
> Europe/Asia>     USADatsun 240ZCorvetteBMW 2002  CamaroMINI CooperGTOPorsche 911Mustang


----------



## Xue Sheng

hoshin1600 said:


> Jimmy hendrix was NOT the greatest guitar player of all time. He was like a 2 year old throwing paint at the wall and calling it modern art.


----------



## Steve

hoshin1600 said:


> Jimmy hendrix was NOT the greatest guitar player of all time. He was like a 2 year old throwing paint at the wall and calling it modern art.


Have to support my fellow Garfield Bulldog.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

Steve said:


> Non-controversial opinion:  weed smells like ***.  Cigars are worse.  But even 25 years after I quit, cigarettes still smell really good.


Wait what!.?


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

Steve said:


> Have to support my fellow Garfield Bulldog.


Bro. Wtf? Jimi?! For real?


----------



## Gyakuto

hoshin1600 said:


> Jimmy hendrix was NOT the greatest guitar player of all time. He was like a 2 year old throwing paint at the wall and calling it modern art.


His singing was awful and he should’ve tried tuning his guitar once in a while (EVH & Vai fan😉)


----------



## Gyakuto

hoshin1600 said:


> Kim Kardashian looks like a bag full of cottage cheese.


The Star Trek villains?


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

Gyakuto said:


> His singing was awful and he should’ve tried tuning his guitar once in a while (EVH & Vai fan😉)


Bah!


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

Gyakuto said:


> The Star Trek villains?


Three weeks in the woods and she would look just like a klingon


----------



## Gyakuto

A film/drama can immediately be judged as worthy of turning off if:  begins with a scene with someone being pursued, breathlessly through a  forest, includes a scene with a person walking in slow motion toward the camera and away from a huge fiery explosion, dropping to the ground in that hero crouching pose.


----------



## Jimmythebull

are they really so dumb  love the accent though.


----------



## drop bear

Buka said:


> Ugly what I wrote, wasn't it? But wait, it gets worse.....
> 
> If you go down the list of mass shootings at U.S. schools, most of the killers turned the guns on themselves after killing classmates and teachers. Several others were killed by police, and a few were taken into custody alive.
> 
> Two are now out of prison. They were arrested in a state that, at the time, could not charge juveniles as adults (the law in that state as since been changed) But they probably learned their lesson in Juvie lockup. Or have they?
> 
> One has since been arrested with….wait for it…. an illegal handgun. The other is now applying for a concealed carry permit under a different name - which he legally changed. And unlike registered sex offenders, nobody who ends up living next to them will even know they're there. There is currently no registration for “freed mass murderers”. Until they go off again, which I’ll bet my thumbs they do. Maybe they’ll live next to one of us. Or next to one of our grown children and their babies. Nobody will even know they’re there. Until you know when.
> 
> If you don't think there's a chance of that, my brother, go talk to Santa Claus.



That made me check to see if our guy was still locked up.





__





						Loading…
					





					www.news.com.au
				




And never coming out.


----------



## drop bear

Gyakuto said:


> A film/drama can immediately be judged as worthy of turning off if:  begins with a scene with someone being pursued, breathlessly through a  forest, includes a scene with a person walking in slow motion toward the camera and away from a huge fiery explosion, dropping to the ground in that hero crouching pose.








Possibly one of JVCD,s best movies started pretty much like that.


----------



## Gyakuto

drop bear said:


> Possibly one of JVCD,s best movies started pretty much like that.


Well, who’s going to tell JCVD that his films are clichéd?


----------



## Steve

Wing Woo Gar said:


> Bro. Wtf? Jimi?! For real?


Two of our most famous alumni are Jimi Hendrix and Quincy Jones.  Before my time though.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

Steve said:


> Two of our most famous alumni are Jimi Hendrix and Quincy Jones.  Before my time though.


Well I love Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## Jimmythebull

Something random 😁


----------



## Darksoul

I think the Great Gatsby is a horrible story. My 2 cents for controversy.


----------



## Gyakuto

‘It’s a Wonderful Life’ is rubbish. It labours the point and the ending just ‘falls’ on you with no subtlety.

‘The Bishop’s Wife’ (Cary Grant and David Niven) is a far superior Christmas film.

I have a feeling of deja vu….😳


----------



## Jimmythebull

Should I have a cheat day & order that Pizza 🍕 Hawaii tonight...After all it's got pineapples on it 😉


----------



## Steve

A hot dog on a bun is a sandwich.

Cheesecake is not a cake.  It is just a big tart.  

Pineapple on pizzas isn’t a big deal. It’s just not very good.


----------



## Gyakuto

Steve said:


> Cheesecake is not a cake.  It is just a big tart.


I had a girlfriend who must’ve been a cheesecake….🤔


----------



## Jimmythebull

Steve said:


> Pineapple on pizzas isn’t a big deal. It’s just not very good.


yeah but Pineapple is good for you ...tonight is the night, Pizza Hawaii....


----------



## Steve

Jimmythebull said:


> yeah but Pineapple is good for you ...tonight is the night, Pizza Hawaii....


 so are blueberries.  Wouldn’t want them on my pizza.  But you do you.  If you like it, knock yourself out.  🤣


----------



## Gyakuto

Steve said:


> so are blueberries.  Wouldn’t want them on my pizza.  But you do you.  If you like it, knock yourself out.  🤣


I don’t think the palates of US citizen’s are particularly known, world-wide, for their sophistication. We in the U.K., on the other hand, have sheep’s stomachs filled with spicy offal (haggis), the boiled lining of cow’s intestine (tripe), short-crust pastry parcels filled with various ‘meats’ not otherwise fit for human consumption (pies and pasties), fried eggs, bacon, sausages, fried blood pudding and tomatoes (‘full English’) and, of course, McDonalds! 😉

Thank goodness I’m a vegetarian!


----------



## Steve

Gyakuto said:


> I don’t think the palates of US citizen’s are particularly known, world-wide, for their sophistication.



Haha.  Says the Brit.   If it’s not boiled or deep fried, I guarantee you’ve over baked it.   😅

Being serious, though, the USA is a very big place.  If you eat local wherever you go, you’ll be well fed.  Salmon, halibut, and crab in Seattle, shrimp on the gulf coast, Cajun food in Louisiana and so on.   We have a lot of really good food.  Just need to know how to ask.    


Gyakuto said:


> We in the U.K., on the other hand, have sheep’s stomachs filled with spicy offal (haggis), the boiled lining of cow’s intestine (tripe), short-crust pastry parcels filled with various ‘meats’ not otherwise fit for human consumption (pies and pasties), fried eggs, bacon, sausages, fried blood pudding and tomatoes (‘full English’) and, of course, McDonalds! 😉
> 
> Thank goodness I’m a vegetarian!


Best food in the UK is Indian food.  You ask an average Brit where to go for a “local” meal and they’ll send you to the Indian restaurant.  😂


----------



## Gyakuto

Steve said:


> Haha.  Says the Brit.   If it’s not boiled or deep fried, I guarantee you’ve over baked it.   😅
> 
> Being serious, though, the USA is a very big place.  If you eat local wherever you go, you’ll be well fed.  Salmon, halibut, and crab in Seattle, shrimp on the gulf coast, Cajun food in Louisiana and so on.   We have a lot of really good food.  Just need to know how to ask.
> 
> Best food in the UK is Indian food.  You ask an average Brit where to go for a “local” meal and they’ll send you to the Indian restaurant.  😂


I was being ironic about the quality of British food, Steve. I shall be more explicit next time.

As a Briton of Indian ancestry , I can assure you that most ‘Indian’ food available here is pretty dire...in fact, I very rarely go to Indian restaurants except in Leicester and Southall (London)


----------



## Steve

Gyakuto said:


> I was being ironic about the quality of British food, Steve. I shall be more explicit next time.
> 
> As a Briton of Indian ancestry , I can assure you that most ‘Indian’ food available here is pretty dire...in fact, I very rarely go to Indian restaurants except in Leicester and Southall (London)


Hard sometimes to pick up sarcasm on a forum post. Sorry about that. Most of my sarcasm just gets me in trouble around here anyway.  😅

We had some decent Indian food in London and found a couple of places with a good Sunday roast.  But most of the food we ate was just okay, at best.  

But yeah, I can talk about food all day long.  Love a good meal. 

I live in a diverse neighborhood.  Neighbors from Ethiopia, Iran, India, and then several who are from different parts of America.  We eat well.  A lot of great food and the neighborhood potlucks are pretty amazing.


----------



## Gyakuto

Steve said:


> Hard sometimes to pick up sarcasm on a forum post. Sorry about that. Most of my sarcasm just gets me in trouble around here anyway.  😅
> 
> We had some decent Indian food in London and found a couple of places with a good Sunday roast.  But most of the food we ate was just okay, at best.
> 
> But yeah, I can talk about food all day long.  Love a good meal.
> 
> I live in a diverse neighborhood.  Neighbors from Ethiopia, Iran, India, and then several who are from different parts of America.  We eat well.  A lot of great food and the neighborhood potlucks are pretty amazing.


I’d’ve thought the descriptions of traditional British food would be sufficient to turn your stomach!🤢

Since the end of lockdown, I think many middle-priced, chain restaurants standard’s have dropped drastically. Being a vegetarian, my choices are limited but I am not _that_ fussy (I dislikes cooked carrots and despise coriander/celantro) but tasteless, badly prepared food is not acceptable. So I eat out once every couple of months or so and with some trepidation 🤷🏽‍♂️ No wonder restaurants are going bust all the time.


----------



## Steve

Gyakuto said:


> I’d’ve thought the descriptions of traditional British food would be sufficient to turn your stomach!🤢
> 
> Since the end of lockdown, I think many middle-priced, chain restaurants standard’s have dropped drastically. Being a vegetarian, my choices are limited but I am not _that_ fussy (I dislikes cooked carrots and despise coriander/celantro) but tasteless, badly prepared food is not acceptable. So I eat out once every couple of months or so and with some trepidation 🤷🏽‍♂️ No wonder restaurants are going bust all the time.


My family was very poor, so eating tripe and tendon doesn’t bother me at all.  I actually made a point of looking for haggis in Glasgow and Edinburgh and had a hard time finding it anywhere.  We found some but it was overly salty and I’m pretty sure it wasn’t a good representation.

I don’t make a lot of sweet breads or liver anymore but if you ever come over, I’m sure I can do it justice.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

Gyakuto said:


> I don’t think the palates of US citizen’s are particularly known, world-wide, for their sophistication. We in the U.K., on the other hand, have sheep’s stomachs filled with spicy offal (haggis), the boiled lining of cow’s intestine (tripe), short-crust pastry parcels filled with various ‘meats’ not otherwise fit for human consumption (pies and pasties), fried eggs, bacon, sausages, fried blood pudding and tomatoes (‘full English’) and, of course, McDonalds! 😉
> 
> Thank goodness I’m a vegetarian!


🤣


----------



## Jimmythebull

Steve said:


> so are blueberries.  Wouldn’t want them on my pizza.  But you do you.  If you like it, knock yourself out.  🤣


It was tasty ..just passed it out about an hour ago 🤣


Steve said:


> My family was very poor, so eating tripe and tendon doesn’t bother me at all.  I actually made a point of looking for haggis in Glasgow and Edinburgh and had a hard time finding it anywhere.  We found some but it was overly salty and I’m pretty sure it wasn’t a good representation.
> 
> I don’t make a lot of sweet breads or liver anymore but if you ever come over, I’m sure I can do it justice.


My father was a butcher & made haggis, sausages..etc. Was lucky in the respect I never went hungry although I've never been a huge eater


----------



## Gyakuto

Steve said:


> My family was very poor, so eating tripe and tendon doesn’t bother me at all.  I actually made a point of looking for haggis in Glasgow and Edinburgh and had a hard time finding it anywhere.  We found some but it was overly salty and I’m pretty sure it wasn’t a good representation.
> 
> I don’t make a lot of sweet breads or liver anymore but if you ever come over, I’m sure I can do it justice.


I lived in Scotland for many years and you _can_ get good Indian food up there! Salty haggis? That’ll be cover the taste of petrifying pig hearts!🤢

On my first evening in Scotland as a student, I went to the local takeaway for a small pizza. They loaded the base with nice ingredient, placed in in a wired basket and put it in the deep fat fryer 😳 The result was disgusting and tasted of the pakora/onion beak is that had been fried in the oil previously!

And to preempt further posts,  at that time (1991) I only found one takeaway that battered and deep-fried Mars Bars, Crunchies etc and I think it was a bit of a gimmick for the new students!


----------



## Jimmythebull

Gyakuto said:


> And to preempt further posts, at that time (1991) I only found one takeaway that battered and deep-fried Mars Bars, Crunchies etc and I think it was a bit of a gimmick for the new students!


You never visited my local chippy. None of that rubbish. Good old school food.
Indeed a small chinese take away cooked bananas in batter. I found that disgusting


----------



## tkdroamer

Gyakuto said:


> I don’t think the palates of US citizen’s are particularly known, world-wide, for their sophistication. We in the U.K., on the other hand, have sheep’s stomachs filled with spicy offal (haggis), the boiled lining of cow’s intestine (tripe), short-crust pastry parcels filled with various ‘meats’ not otherwise fit for human consumption (pies and pasties), fried eggs, bacon, sausages, fried blood pudding and tomatoes (‘full English’) and, of course, McDonalds! 😉
> 
> Thank goodness I’m a vegetarian!


When I was young, I worked at meat market on the live end (kill floor). Weekly, we had two German families who would come get the beef stomachs and sometimes pork stomachs. Literally rummaged them out of 55-gallon drums among the rest of the innards the same day they were slaughtered. Having lived rural and semi-subsistent I never thought much of it. But glad I never wanted to do that eighter. 
I asked one day why they were taking them, and they said "delikatesse". I figured out what it means.


----------



## Steve

Gyakuto said:


> I lived in Scotland for many years and you _can_ get good Indian food up there! Salty haggis? That’ll be cover the taste of petrifying pig hearts!🤢
> 
> On my first evening in Scotland as a student, I went to the local takeaway for a small pizza. They loaded the base with nice ingredient, placed in in a wired basket and put it in the deep fat fryer 😳 The result was disgusting and tasted of the pakora/onion beak is that had been fried in the oil previously!
> 
> And to preempt further posts,  at that time (1991) I only found one takeaway that battered and deep-fried Mars Bars, Crunchies etc and I think it was a bit of a gimmick for the new students!


We have a sub-set of… food in the USA.  It’s often referred to as fair food (though I still think fair fare is better).  It’s basically deep fried anything.  Fried ice cream, fried candy bars, you name it.   I’ve even seen deep fried butter.  😳😬


----------



## Steve

Jimmythebull said:


> You never visited my local chippy. None of that rubbish. Good old school food.
> Indeed a small chinese take away cooked bananas in batter. I found that disgusting


The chippy. Just watched that episode of Derry Girls again.  Man that’s a funny show.


----------



## Jimmythebull

Steve said:


> The chippy. Just watched that episode of Derry Girls again.  Man that’s a funny show.


the strangest thing i saw was a guy i knew who when we visited the local chippy would ask to drink the Vinegar from a big jar where pickled eggs were in. If it was empty he would drink the vinegar... it´s giving me acid reflux just thinking about it.
the chippy owner was a nice old guy & i remember his amazment at him drinking it in front of him.


----------



## Gyakuto

Steve said:


> We have a sub-set of… food in the USA.  It’s often referred to as fair food (though I still think fair fare is better).  It’s basically deep fried anything.  Fried ice cream, fried candy bars, you name it.   I’ve even seen deep fried butter.  😳😬


As fat Joey Tribbiani once said “Ahhh, fried stuff with cheese”


----------



## donald1

- I hate any form of runny eggs. All of them. Those nasty sunny side up eggs with the in tact yokes? 

You also get weird dishes where people will have a raw egg on top...? Que the Gordon Ramsay 'It's flocking raw!'. I always cook mine through. Not overcooked, but definitely not runny. 

- Most kids look weird. I can't go through the grocery store without some goblin staring at me. Ever so quietly staring, never blinking. I'm weird myself, but I don't stand out in a crowd. Weird little gremlin. 

- I enjoy waking up early in the morning. Between the hours of 5am and 6am. I don't meet morning people a lot so this feels like a unpopular opinion. I get a lot of stuff done in the morning and I usually get all my work done before 2pm so I got the rest of the day to do whatever I want. 

- bacon is overrated. It is. I like it, I cook with it, and it's great! But some people put that stuff on WAY too many things. Bacon on pizza is almost as silly as pineapple on pizza

- and another thing! I think some people throw way too many toppings on a pizza anyways. 

Pizza with tons of different meats. You got a whole zoo on your pizza

Fruit on pizza. Why don't we just throw a whole entire fruit salad on it as well

I like my pizza simple. Sometimes I just want plain cheese pizza. If the person making the pizza knows what they're doing, even a plain cheese pizza can turn out great. 

If I want more than a cheese pizza I can get a side dish. No need to throw your entire meal on your pizza. That being said... I have tried a pizza with mushrooms, olives, and pepperoni and it was pretty cool! I don't hate toppings, I just really like cheese pizza and think some toppings are weird. Chocolate pizza can go straight to the deepest darkest abyss and if people want that stuff they can crawl into the abyss far away from civilized society.


----------



## Jimmythebull

donald1 said:


> I get a lot of stuff done in the morning and I usually get all my work done before 2pm so I got the rest of the day to do whatever I want.


this is actually good, Bill Pearl (RIP)  who passed recently would rise at 4am to train in his home gym & said the same thing to me on the phone..


----------



## Dirty Dog

donald1 said:


> - I hate any form of runny eggs. All of them. Those nasty sunny side up eggs with the in tact yokes?
> 
> You also get weird dishes where people will have a raw egg on top...? Que the Gordon Ramsay 'It's flocking raw!'. I always cook mine through. Not overcooked, but definitely not runny.


You're overcooking them. Absolutely. It's like steak. There are 5 degrees of doneness:
1 - Rare
2 - Medium Rare
3 - Wait, what are you doing?
4 - For gods sake stop!
5 - Order the chicken, you steak hating monster.


donald1 said:


> - I enjoy waking up early in the morning. Between the hours of 5am and 6am. I don't meet morning people a lot so this feels like a unpopular opinion. I get a lot of stuff done in the morning and I usually get all my work done before 2pm so I got the rest of the day to do whatever I want.


You, sir, are a monster. 


donald1 said:


> Pizza with tons of different meats. You got a whole zoo on your pizza


Think of it as a petting zoo...


----------



## Gyakuto

Dirty Dog said:


> You're overcooking them. Absolutely. It's like steak. There are 5 degrees of doneness:
> 1 - Rare
> 2 - Medium Rare
> 3 - Wait, what are you doing?
> 4 - For gods sake stop!
> 5 - Order the chicken, you steak hating monster.
> 
> You, sir, are a monster.
> 
> Think of it as a petting zoo...


If anything, he’s probably undercooking them. My mother hated eggs too since the whites reminded her of snot!

I became an early morning person after having to drive my ‘nephew’, 25 miles to his school. Two years of rising at 5:30am completely reset my chronotype from a night owl to a morning lark! I used to love a lie-in until 10am, but now I feel virtuous 🙄


----------



## Steve

donald1 said:


> - I hate any form of runny eggs. All of them. Those nasty sunny side up eggs with the in tact yokes?
> 
> You also get weird dishes where people will have a raw egg on top...? Que the Gordon Ramsay 'It's flocking raw!'. I always cook mine through. Not overcooked, but definitely not runny.


A bowl of hash with a nice runny egg on top is the best.  Mmm.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Steve said:


> A bowl of hash with a nice runny egg on top is the best.  Mmm.


I put the hash in the skillet, make a depression in it with a spoon, and crack the egg into that. Yummy.


----------



## Gyakuto

Steve said:


> A bowl of hash with a nice runny egg on top is the best.  Mmm.


Egg and cannabis?😳


----------



## Gyakuto

Dirty Dog said:


> I put the hash in the skillet, make a depression in it with a spoon, and crack the egg into that. Yummy.


WTF? 😳 Use a pipe at least…not a frying pan!


----------



## Steve

Gyakuto said:


> Egg and cannabis?😳


Maybe that too. I don’t know.  Try it and let me know how it turns out.  😂


----------



## Gyakuto

Steve said:


> Maybe that too. I don’t know.  Try it and let me know how it turns out.  😂


🤔…I don’t where I can get my hands on any eggs🤷🏽‍♂️


----------



## Jimmythebull

Gyakuto said:


> 🤔…I don’t where I can get my hands on any eggs🤷🏽‍♂️


----------



## Oily Dragon

Steve said:


> A bowl of hash with a nice runny egg on top is the best.  Mmm.


Eggs Benedict is my favorite dish.

I once went on a short island holiday.  Had it for breakfast every morning.


----------



## Oily Dragon

Jimmythebull said:


> View attachment 29076


I read that scene was faked.  Newman was puking his guts out in between takes.


----------



## Darren

I think castor oil comes from the rear end of satan his self!!!!!


----------



## Jimmythebull

Oily Dragon said:


> I read that scene was faked.  Newman was puking his guts out in between takes.


i would too..haha   but i do like boiled eggs


----------



## Gyakuto

Oily Dragon said:


> Eggs Benedict is my favorite dish.
> 
> I once went on a short island holiday.  Had it for breakfast every morning.


Many years ago, I took my wife for a romantic weekend staying in a posh hotel. She had eggs benedict as a starter on the first evening, got food poisoning from it and spent the rest of the weekend puking and pooping!

Avoid raw eggs in the U.K.!


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

Dirty Dog said:


> You're overcooking them. Absolutely. It's like steak. There are 5 degrees of doneness:
> 1 - Rare
> 2 - Medium Rare
> 3 - Wait, what are you doing?
> 4 - For gods sake stop!
> 5 - Order the chicken, you steak hating monster.
> 
> You, sir, are a monster.
> 
> Think of it as a petting zoo...





Gyakuto said:


> WTF? 😳 Use a pipe at least…not a frying pan!


His habit has got too large, he lives in Colorado.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

Oily Dragon said:


> I read that scene was faked.  Newman was puking his guts out in between takes.


Who cares about that scene? It’s all about a car wash buddy.


----------



## Oily Dragon

Gyakuto said:


> Many years ago, I took my wife for a romantic weekend staying in a posh hotel. She had eggs benedict as a starter on the first evening, got food poisoning from it and spent the rest of the weekend puking and pooping!
> 
> Avoid raw eggs in the U.K.!


Yeah some countries vaccinate their chickens for that, some don't.

Properly poached eggs should be ok.  But like all cooking, YMMV.  Poaching anything is an art.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

Oily Dragon said:


> Yeah some countries vaccinate their chickens for that, some don't.
> 
> Properly poached eggs should be ok.  But like all cooking, YMMV.  Poaching anything is an art.


Just as likely the hollandaise as the eggs.


----------



## Steve

Jimmythebull said:


> View attachment 29076


 Nobody can eat 50 eggs.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

Steve said:


> Nobody can eat 50 eggs.


I’m willing to sponsor you Steve!


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

Wing Woo Gar said:


> I’m willing to sponsor you Steve!





Steve said:


> Nobody can eat 50 eggs.


Just like anything, you gotta train like you want it! I believe in you.


----------



## Jimmythebull

Steve said:


> Nobody can eat 50 eggs.


Scrambled?


----------



## Steve

Jimmythebull said:


> Scrambled?


Am I the only person who’s seen Cool Hand Luke?  They were hard boiled.  😅


----------



## Jimmythebull

Steve said:


> Am I the only person who’s seen Cool Hand Luke?


Nope loved the film...


----------



## Jimmythebull

Jimmythebull said:


> Nope loved the film...


Paul Newman & Steve McQueen both top Actors


----------



## Gyakuto

Steve said:


> Nobody can eat 50 eggs.


I think Tesshu Yamaoka, Samurai, one of the architects of modern Japan, Zen master and expert calligrapher did!


----------



## Oily Dragon

Steve said:


> Nobody can eat 50 eggs.


People have died trying.









						Death by Eating Eggs! - MEDizzy Journal
					

Man dies while completing a food challenge of eating 50 eggs to settle a dispute with his friend. A bet of approximately £22 took his life.




					journal.medizzy.com


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

Steve said:


> Am I the only person who’s seen Cool Hand Luke?  They were hard boiled.  😅


See now, Steve, it _can _be done. In fact we should encourage those that wish to test their mettle on Egg Hill. A worthy endeavor for the bold and stupendous!


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

Jimmythebull said:


> Scrambled?


You may not ride in the car with me after 50 eggs, no matter how they were prepared.


----------



## Gyakuto

Oily Dragon said:


> People have died trying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death by Eating Eggs! - MEDizzy Journal
> 
> 
> Man dies while completing a food challenge of eating 50 eggs to settle a dispute with his friend. A bet of approximately £22 took his life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> journal.medizzy.com


Must bung you up…🤔💩


----------



## Jimmythebull

Gyakuto said:


> Must bung you up…🤔💩


Yet old timers like Vince Goronda actually ate 36 eggs a day.








						Vince Gironda’s 36 Eggs a Day Diet : Is it truly as Good as Steroids ? - VinceGironda.com
					

Several years ago I revived the diet that was hailed by Vince Gironda as one of the most anabolic diets in existence, the 36 Eggs a Day Diet.  Vince




					www.vincegironda.com
				



Was famous too for the steak & eggs diet.


----------



## donald1

Dirty Dog said:


> 1 - Rare



1. You might as well be biting into the cow itself



Dirty Dog said:


> 5 - Order the chicken, you steak hating monster


5. Basically an old leather shoe

Funnily enough, I'll probably take you up on that chicken offer. Steak cost too much. I can cook chicken all sorts of ways and make a great dish. Steak overrated. A decently priced steak sounds good, but on average, don't need it. 


Steve said:


> A bowl of hash



A bowl of what? I'm assuming that's hashbrowns.


----------



## Steve

donald1 said:


> A bowl of what? I'm assuming that's hashbrowns.



A breakfast hash.  Some onion and maybe a bell pepper, diced potatoes, a little of this, maybe a little chopped up bacon or sausage… a little of that.  Usually fried up in a skillet served with a nice over easy egg.  Yum.


----------



## Jimmythebull

Steve said:


> A breakfast hash.  Some onion and maybe a bell pepper, diced potatoes, a little of this, maybe a little chopped up bacon or sausage… a little of that.  Usually fried up in a skillet served with a nice over easy egg.  Yum.


what do you eat for lunch?


----------



## Gyakuto

Jimmythebull said:


> Yet old timers like Vince Goronda actually ate 36 eggs a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vince Gironda’s 36 Eggs a Day Diet : Is it truly as Good as Steroids ? - VinceGironda.com
> 
> 
> Several years ago I revived the diet that was hailed by Vince Gironda as one of the most anabolic diets in existence, the 36 Eggs a Day Diet.  Vince
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vincegironda.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was famous too for the steak & eggs diet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 29080


Well he looks constipated…


----------



## Dirty Dog

Gyakuto said:


> 🤔…I don’t where I can get my hands on any eggs🤷🏽‍♂️


Look under a chickens butt.


Wing Woo Gar said:


> His habit has got too large, he lives in Colorado.


I know this was a joke, and chuckled. But truthfully, I tried edibles (please don't smoke pot people - on average, 4 joints have as many carcinogens as a pack of tobacco) while I was doing daily cisplatin and radiation, for the antiemetic and appetite stimulation. Didn't do diddly. Just made me feel dizzy.


donald1 said:


> 1. You might as well be biting into the cow itself


You say that like it's a bad thing.


donald1 said:


> A bowl of what? I'm assuming that's hashbrowns.


Finely chopped meat (usually beef), potatoes, and onions.


----------



## Jimmythebull




----------



## Steve

Just one last thing regarding hash, I make it every Saturday morning, and it's how I clean out the fridge at the end of the week.  About the only thing that's fixed is there are always onions and potatoes served with some eggs.  

I usually use bacon or sausage, but you can sub in leftover taco meat, spam, ham, chicken or any other kind of protein.  And throw in any veggies that are on the edge of overripe.  Asparagus, bell peppers, corn, a tomato or two, mushrooms.  I've thrown in pine nuts, walnuts, or pecans at times.  Heck, I've been known to throw in an apple.  You just have to adjust a little depending on what you're throwing in the mix.  

And seasoning can be anything, too.  Salt and pepper, or sometimes I've add some leftover BBQ rub that I want to use up, or herbs de provence.  I like fennel, too... depending on what else is in it. There is really very little you can do to mess up a hash.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

Dirty Dog said:


> Look under a chickens butt.
> 
> I know this was a joke, and chuckled. But truthfully, I tried edibles (please don't smoke pot people - on average, 4 joints have as many carcinogens as a pack of tobacco) while I was doing daily cisplatin and radiation, for the antiemetic and appetite stimulation. Didn't do diddly. Just made me feel dizzy.
> 
> You say that like it's a bad thing.
> 
> Finely chopped meat (usually beef), potatoes, and onions.


The thing is dosage is tricky and different strains will produce different side effects. I know you don’t want to smoke but you can vape or better yet try sauce dabs. I hear from a friend that Sauce dabs are the way to go. I can’t indulge but I see nothing wrong with it, particularly used as therapeutics. Give your local grower a call to find out what strains will give best results for your needs. It really is not one size fits all.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

Jimmythebull said:


>


I got news for you, those ain’t kidneys.


----------



## Oily Dragon

Wing Woo Gar said:


> I got news for you, those ain’t kidneys.


Only slightly more carcinogenic than American BBQ, though.  Pot ash, huh.

It's like those people who insist on setting their marshmallows on fire, I guess.  I prefer mine mellowly toasted.


----------



## Jimmythebull

Gyakuto said:


> Well he looks constipated…


----------



## Jimmythebull

Wing Woo Gar said:


> I got news for you, those ain’t kidneys.


What are they? Have you eaten this?


----------



## Gyakuto

Jimmythebull said:


> View attachment 29092


It’s telling that you should use the pompous, incompetent, foolish, prideful Captain Manwearing in your post!😉😄


----------



## Jimmythebull

Gyakuto said:


> It’s telling that you should use the pompous, incompetent, foolish, prideful Captain Manwearing in your post!😉😄


You're definitely Pike 🤣😂


----------



## Darksoul

I'll argue that pineapple does go on pizza, but not with ham...with pepperoni. Sweet and savory. I do miss Papa Murphy's Pizza out west in Colorado. Take and Bake at it's finest. Get the Chicago Style Stuffed Pizza. Amazing.


----------



## Jimmythebull

Darksoul said:


> I'll argue that pineapple does go on pizza,


Yup !  Pizza Hawaii


----------



## Darksoul

Jimmythebull said:


> Yup !  Pizza Hawaii
> 
> View attachment 29094


You know, I'm not sure I have ever had full ring pineapple on a pizza, think it has always been pineapple chunks spread throughout. That does look tasty.


----------



## Jimmythebull

Darksoul said:


> You know, I'm not sure I have ever had full ring pineapple on a pizza, think it has always been pineapple chunks spread throughout. That does look tasty.


yeah i know what you mean, maybe home made. one of my sons makes great pizza. don´t eat it that often but well.... sometimes you need it 

one local place here makes great stone oven pizzas & i like the pizza with cheese, tomatoes, some green stuff on there.








						Cheese and Tomato Pizza Recipe
					

Franco Pepe's cheese and tomato pizza recipe is simplicity at its best, combining sweet ripe tomatoes with beautiful aged Grana Padano cheese and creamy buffalo mozzarella.




					www.greatitalianchefs.com
				




the above is not my local but something like that.


----------



## Darksoul

Jimmythebull said:


> yeah i know what you mean, maybe home made. one of my sons makes great pizza. don´t eat it that often but well.... sometimes you need it
> 
> one local place here makes great stone oven pizzas & i like the pizza with cheese, tomatoes, some green stuff on there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheese and Tomato Pizza Recipe
> 
> 
> Franco Pepe's cheese and tomato pizza recipe is simplicity at its best, combining sweet ripe tomatoes with beautiful aged Grana Padano cheese and creamy buffalo mozzarella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.greatitalianchefs.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the above is not my local but something like that.


Oh that looks good. Always been a fan of sun dried tomatoes on a pizza but that's a new frontier for me.


----------



## Jimmythebull

Darksoul said:


> Oh that looks good. Always been a fan of sun dried tomatoes on a pizza but that's a new frontier for me.


normally if i do order one it´s the cheese & tomatoes one. can´t remember the name here.  basically the same thing. my weakness is cheese 

I eat cheese a lot & my wife gets the low fat stuff now.  Remember as a kid in the UK we had thick plain bread & always toasted it topped with slabs of cheddar ! My Old Man grew tomatoes so there ya go...


----------



## tkdroamer

Wing Woo Gar said:


> The thing is dosage is tricky and different strains will produce different side effects. I know you don’t want to smoke but you can vape or better yet try sauce dabs. I hear from a friend that Sauce dabs are the way to go. I can’t indulge but I see nothing wrong with it, particularly used as therapeutics. Give your local grower a call to find out what strains will give best results for your needs. It really is not one size fits all.


Please, for the love of God, do not suggest vaping to anyone under any circumstance.


----------



## Steve

Jimmythebull said:


> Yup !  Pizza Hawaii
> 
> View attachment 29094


Come on, you can do better than that crust.  I mean, I know by the fact that you're putting fruit on your pizza that your standards are low, but have some dignity.  

If you're going to do a Detroit style pizza, do better with the dough, and sauce goes on top.  I don't make the rules.  Should look more like this:


----------



## Oily Dragon

Jimmythebull said:


> What are they? Have you eaten this?


I'll break the tension.

They're large gonads.  Perfectly edible, a delicacy to some, but would not recommend pot ash coating.

Imagine going to a BBQ and seeing the chef coat all the meat with coal ash.  Sure it'll create a nice crispy coating, full of creosote.


----------



## Jimmythebull

Oily Dragon said:


> I'll break the tension.
> 
> They're large gonads.  Perfectly edible, a delicacy to some, but would not recommend pot ash coating.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

Jimmythebull said:


> What are they? Have you eaten this?


Those are testes my friend, and they didn’t come from a ”lamb”.


----------



## Jimmythebull

Wing Woo Gar said:


> Those are testes my friend, and they didn’t come from a ”lamb”.


don´t tell me a Bull....


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

tkdroamer said:


> Please, for the love of God, do not suggest vaping to anyone under any circumstance.


Yeah I get that. He isn’t a teeny bopper and won’t be led astray by my prattling.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

Jimmythebull said:


> don´t tell me a Bull....


Quite possibly some large bovine, maybe from a collection of full grown rams but certainly not from a lamb.


----------



## Jimmythebull

Steve said:


> Come on, you can do better than that crust.  I mean, I know by the fact that you're putting fruit on your pizza that your standards are low, but have some dignity.
> 
> If you're going to do a Detroit style pizza, do better with the dough, and sauce goes on top.  I don't make the rules.  Should look more like this:
> 
> View attachment 29095


wow....that´s a great pizza


----------



## Jimmythebull

Wing Woo Gar said:


> Quite possibly some large bovine, maybe from a collection of full grown rams but certainly not from a lamb.


i agree thinking about it now


----------



## Oily Dragon

Jimmythebull said:


>


Honestly the worst part, for me, was that he used a circular saw to cut the wood.

Those balls contain bits of hot saw and oil and junk..  Bleeech!


----------



## Jimmythebull

Oily Dragon said:


> Honestly the worst part, for me, was that he used a circular saw to cut the wood.
> 
> Those balls contain bits of hot saw.  Bleeech!


if i ever eat balls bro..then you´re cooking !


----------



## Oily Dragon

Jimmythebull said:


> if i ever eat balls bro..then you´re cooking !


Seriously what's wrong with just light olive oil, lemon, wine, and few herbs.

Pot ash?  Pork rinds are a health food by comparison.


----------



## Jimmythebull

Oily Dragon said:


> Seriously what's wrong with just light olive oil, lemon, wine, and few herbs.
> 
> Pot ash?  Pork rinds are a health food by comparison.


Man I'll stick to fish but don't get me wrong my wife will now and again cook pork. I'll  eat pork too.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Wing Woo Gar said:


> The thing is dosage is tricky and different strains will produce different side effects. I know you don’t want to smoke but you can vape or better yet try sauce dabs. I hear from a friend that Sauce dabs are the way to go. I can’t indulge but I see nothing wrong with it, particularly used as therapeutics. Give your local grower a call to find out what strains will give best results for your needs. It really is not one size fits all.


Don't vape either. Ingestibles carry the least risk. 

There is no way to accurately dose pot. That's one of the big problems with medical applications. Marinol is the only option if you want actual dosing. After 40 years in the ER, I am pretty comfortable with my ability to evaluate the various strains.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Wing Woo Gar said:


> The thing is dosage is tricky and different strains will produce different side effects. I know you don’t want to smoke but you can vape or better yet try sauce dabs. I hear from a friend that Sauce dabs are the way to go. I can’t indulge but I see nothing wrong with it, particularly used as therapeutics. Give your local grower a call to find out what strains will give best results for your needs. It really is not one size fits all.


I saw plenty of people that had messed up lungs from vaping. Not a good idea. Also saw one where the vape exploded on them, which isn't as uncommon as you'd hope.


----------



## Steve

What a difference a decade makes.  I caught all sorts of heck around here 10 years ago for basically predicting everything that has happened with regards to weed.  And now look at us?  We're all casually talking about the best way to ingest and dose it.  I might try and dig up a few of those old threads if they're still around just to see how close I got it.


----------



## Steve

Steve said:


> What a difference a decade makes.  I caught all sorts of heck around here 10 years ago for basically predicting everything that has happened with regards to weed.  And now look at us?  We're all casually talking about the best way to ingest and dose it.  I might try and dig up a few of those old threads if they're still around just to see how close I got it.








						When recreational drugs are legal...
					

Sooooo....  can we just cut and paste posts from the previous iterations of this exact same thread?   It is demonstrably true that prohibition creates crime.   It is also true that "recreational drugs" of all kinds create problems for people who abuse them.  It is also true that crazy people do...



					www.martialtalk.com
				




I like to go back and see how folks' opinions evolve over time.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

Steve said:


> When recreational drugs are legal...
> 
> 
> Sooooo....  can we just cut and paste posts from the previous iterations of this exact same thread?   It is demonstrably true that prohibition creates crime.   It is also true that "recreational drugs" of all kinds create problems for people who abuse them.  It is also true that crazy people do...
> 
> 
> 
> www.martialtalk.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to go back and see how folks' opinions evolve over time.


Mine likely haven’t, but I’m still relatively new here.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

Dirty Dog said:


> Don't vape either. Ingestibles carry the least risk.
> 
> There is no way to accurately dose pot. That's one of the big problems with medical applications. Marinol is the only option if you want actual dosing. After 40 years in the ER, I am pretty comfortable with my ability to evaluate the various strains.


I’m sure you have seen it all, which is why I have no desire to work the ED.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

Dirty Dog said:


> Don't vape either. Ingestibles carry the least risk.
> 
> There is no way to accurately dose pot. That's one of the big problems with medical applications. Marinol is the only option if you want actual dosing. After 40 years in the ER, I am pretty comfortable with my ability to evaluate the various strains.


I only had to get involved when you couldn’t remove the millennium falcon lego set from the rectum(darn near killed em).


----------



## Steve

Wing Woo Gar said:


> Mine likely haven’t, but I’m still relatively new here.


Some of us doofuses have been around here for a LONG time...


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

Steve said:


> Some of us doofuses have been around here for a LONG time...


I aspire to doofusdom.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Steve said:


> When recreational drugs are legal...
> 
> 
> Sooooo....  can we just cut and paste posts from the previous iterations of this exact same thread?   It is demonstrably true that prohibition creates crime.   It is also true that "recreational drugs" of all kinds create problems for people who abuse them.  It is also true that crazy people do...
> 
> 
> 
> www.martialtalk.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to go back and see how folks' opinions evolve over time.


Some of that might be the people posting in there. Saw most of the posts coming from the same 4 posters, and while they're no longer active here I would be shocked to find out that those individuals' views have changed.


----------



## Steve

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> Some of that might be the people posting in there. Saw most of the posts coming from the same 4 posters, and while they're no longer active here I would be shocked to find out that those individuals' views have changed.


I hope Ballen and his family are doing well.  He came back for a bit and his wife was battling cancer.  I got the impression his views on many things had shifted over the last several years.  He might still be staunchly anti-weed, but somehow I don't get that impression.  That aside, the overton window on weed has shifted significantly and I would expect that many peoples' opinions on whether it should be legalized have softened over the last several years, even if they wouldn't partake themselves.


----------



## Steve

Okay.  This will be my last self-indulgent post.  But seriously... September 29, 2013 - nailed it:


Steve said:


> On that front, I'd say we are less than a decade before seeing it legal in most, if not all of the 50 states.


----------



## Darksoul

Steve said:


> Okay.  This will be my last self-indulgent post.  But seriously... September 29, 2013 - nailed it:


-Got about 20 states legalized I believe, plus Washington, D.C. Work in progress. Was happy to vote for it in Colorado back in 2010. Don't partake myself but I know lots of people who do, and have seen it do wonders for some. Now I'm in NY and I wish the state would get its act together lol. Becoming less and less a controversy, and that's a good thing.


----------



## Steve

Darksoul said:


> -Got about 20 states legalized I believe, plus Washington, D.C. Work in progress. Was happy to vote for it in Colorado back in 2010. Don't partake myself but I know lots of people who do, and have seen it do wonders for some. Now I'm in NY and I wish the state would get its act together lol. Becoming less and less a controversy, and that's a good thing.


Fun fact, Colorado gets a lot of glory, but Washington State was, in fact, the first to legalize recreational weed.  

I think it's going to go fast now that the POTUS is pushing to reclassify weed and decriminalize its use.


----------



## Jimmythebull

Steve said:


> Fun fact, Colorado gets a lot of glory, but Washington State was, in fact, the first to legalize recreational weed.
> 
> I think it's going to go fast now that the POTUS is pushing to reclassify weed and decriminalize its use.


Everyone loves weed on here 🤣 coffee time me thinks...


----------



## Steve

Jimmythebull said:


> Everyone loves weed on here 🤣 coffee time me thinks...
> View attachment 29110


Oh, I did in the 80's, but it's been a long time for me.


----------



## Steve

Controversial opinion:  Micheal Keaton is the best batman.


----------



## Jimmythebull

Steve said:


> Oh, I did in the 80's, but it's been a long time for me.


smoked some hash as a kid but never liked grass. had a few wild trips on mushrooms too


----------



## Darksoul

Steve said:


> Controversial opinion:  Micheal Keaton is the best batman.


I remember seeing Tim Burton's Batman at a drive in movie theater when it came out. It was a double feature of Michael Keaton, the other movie was The Dream Team.

Never smoked it myself, or taken edibles, but I've seen it do stuff. A guy I worked with at FedEx Office several years ago, Parkinson's, so his arm was constantly shaking. One of our regular customers came in one day, noticed the shaking, and offered my coworker a bit of cream to rub into the back of his neck. Swear on my life his arm stopped shaking 5 minutes later. The customer was a former army chopper pilot, had been in a accident, TBI, lots of rehab. Years later started working with a company to develop cannabis based products for medical, and this cream was one of those products. Obviously not a cure for Parkinson's but there's definitely something there worth exploring.


----------



## Steve

Darksoul said:


> I remember seeing Tim Burton's Batman at a drive in movie theater when it came out. It was a double feature of Michael Keaton, the other movie was The Dream Team.
> 
> Never smoked it myself, or taken edibles, but I've seen it do stuff. A guy I worked with at FedEx Office several years ago, Parkinson's, so his arm was constantly shaking. One of our regular customers came in one day, noticed the shaking, and offered my coworker a bit of cream to rub into the back of his neck. Swear on my life his arm stopped shaking 5 minutes later. The customer was a former army chopper pilot, had been in a accident, TBI, lots of rehab. Years later started working with a company to develop cannabis based products for medical, and this cream was one of those products. Obviously not a cure for Parkinson's but there's definitely something there worth exploring.


Tim Burton's Batman came out while I was stationed in Germany in around 89 or 90.  My mom actually sent me a copy of the VHS tape.  Jack Nicholson was also a great Joker.


----------



## Oily Dragon

Steve said:


> Controversial opinion:  Micheal Keaton is the best batman.


Robert Pattinson is the best Bruce Wayne, and the best Batman.

And nobody will ever remember him as a glittery vampire.  I've even seen Team Edward hardliners admit this.


----------



## Steve

Oily Dragon said:


> Robert Pattinson is the best Bruce Wayne, and the best Batman.
> 
> And nobody will ever remember him as a glittery vampire.  I've even seen Team Edward hardliners admit this.


Robert Pattinson has the personality of a parsnip. The movie was pretty good, but that's in spite of Pattinson, not because of him.  Best directorial decision they made was to keep him in the mask for 95% of the movie so the stunt doubles could keep things interesting.


----------



## tkdroamer

Jimmythebull said:


> Everyone loves weed on here 🤣 coffee time me thinks...
> View attachment 29110


Not me. I tried it a few times when I was a teen and just did not get anything from it. Other than wanting to sleep.


----------



## Jimmythebull

tkdroamer said:


> Not me. I tried it a few times when I was a teen and just did not get anything from it. Other than wanting to sleep.


like i wrote hash was better... for me anyway. got the munchies ate non stop


----------



## Jimmythebull

just remember where i lived and remember it was a Scottish town not a big city i always got hash, called it Black, leb, rocky.  was a long time ago but i tried grass but didn´t like it.  hash was more oily. liked the smell more and i found it tasted better, kinder to the throat


----------



## Darksoul

I put creamer and sweetener in my coffee; the rest of my family drinks it black.


----------



## Steve

Darksoul said:


> I put creamer and sweetener in my coffee; the rest of my family drinks it black.


Drink it how you like it.  I don't think there's a wrong way to do it and this idea that black coffee is somehow more grown up or whatever is just silly.  

I started drinking black coffee in the military because we just didn't always have access to the cream and sugar, but you could pretty much always get a cup of black sludge.  They used to put a pinch of salt in the basket... said it would help with the bitterness.  Of course, they used military issue, 5 lbs cans of pre-ground coffee.  Nothing you do will ever make that coffee taste less bitter.  But once you get used to that stuff, it helps you appreciate a cup of good coffee.


----------



## Oily Dragon

Steve said:


> Robert Pattinson has the *personality of a parsnip*. The movie was pretty good, but that's in spite of Pattinson, not because of him.  Best directorial decision they made was to keep him in the mask for 95% of the movie so the stunt doubles could keep things interesting.


Perfect Bruce Wayne, like I said.  I've got a similar personality.

Those weren't stunt doubles either...Robert can fight.  And he survived COVID before doing this:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515997086961094660


----------

